# [UPDATED] Dragon+: An Official D&D iOS App



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2015)

An official DRAGON app from WotC called DRAGON+ has appeared in the iOS App Store. I don't have Android so don't know if it's there too [UDPATE: Android now available]. "Dragon+ is your official mobile source for all-things Dungeons &  Dragons. This free app for iPhone or iPad has everything you want to  know about D&D in one easy place."  The app says that "In  addition to ongoing up-to-the minute news updates, every second month  you’ll enjoy a new issue of Dragon+ showcasing what’s new in Dungeons  & Dragons – from backstory and world information to discussions  about what’s coming next with the creators and developers of your  favorite D&D products."  It appears to an issue-based subscription service.

*Android?* The official announcement is now live, and says Android is coming soon. When asked about timing, WotC said "How soon is Dragon+ coming to android? Well, we're checking out the final version on our android devices in house right now."

UPDATE: NOW AVAILABLE FOR ANDROID ALSO

*Windows Phones? *"Windows phones are something we'd like to explore. We'll update once we know more."

*DUNGEON+?* "No plans for Dungeon+, but we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, along with pc/console/mac/mobile content."

*Content Exclusivity?* "Right now it's just in Dragon+, but we might share some/all of the content on the site."

*Types of Content?*  "Some Dragon+ content is edition agnostic, but in this 1st issue the tabletop crunch is for the current edition.  Dragon+ may feature some cool Adventurer's League content, but it won't be the exclusive place to find it."

*Is it free?*  Despite the references to "in app purchases", the content is all free. "Dragon+ is indeed free, and our plan is to keep it that way... Yes, the content will be free but there are ads that point to our products and partner products."

​
Find it here at the iOS app store!  It's a newsstand app, and the first issue contains (thanks to *Gecko85* for downloading it!)
* A Word from the "DM to the Stars"
* Editor's Letter
* Elemental Evil: Unearth the Deception
* Tavel Talk
* Profile: Goliaths
* Interview: Sword Coast Legends
* Video Highlights
* Player Factions: Our "Heroes"?
* Know Your Enemy
* Community
* Interview: Rob Overmeyer
* Ye Olde Magical Emporium
* Gauntlet Gophers
* Where it All Startedf
* Next Issue...​
​ Here's the app's description on the app store:
What you get 
•    Game strategies and insights straight to your mobile device
•    In-depth overview of the current D&D storyline
•    Informative interviews 
•    New comic based on the Table Titans series
•    Great bits of lore too 
•    Forgotten Realms world information
•    Community updates and fan submissions 
•    Entertaining videos 

In  addition to ongoing up-to-the minute news updates, every second month  you’ll enjoy a new issue of Dragon+ showcasing what’s new in Dungeons  & Dragons – from backstory and world information to discussions  about what’s coming next with the creators and developers of your  favorite D&D products.  

There’s always more about the worlds  of D&D to learn and the Dragon+ app is your light in the dark, and  your constant D&D companion. 

Subscribe now to get the latest  issue delivered straight to your iPad or iPhone. Editions of Dragon+  are available every 2 months for download via a FREE subscription.   Subscriptions may be turned off by going to Account Settings after  activation.   Single copy issues are also available for FREE

Welcome to Dragon+!​ 
​


----------



## bmfrosty (Apr 30, 2015)

What the what? Someone with an iPhone needs to see what this is all about.


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh, cruel fate! To be an Android user in an uncaring, Apple-centric world! To have longed so for the return of Dragon, only to find only disappointment and sorrow in the Google Play apps section!

Curse you, Wizards! A pox upon thy house! May you step unshod upon thy children's Legos! May your citrus be forever dry and unappetizing! May your ice cream eternally plummet to the floor from atop its cone after a single lick!


----------



## halfling rogue (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like some folks in the UK found it...I still can't find it anywhere in my neck of the web...anyone have any internet skillz that can confirm/deny any of this?

View attachment 68163


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Not seein' it in Andriod.

Sounds an _awful lot_ like a Dragon mag reboot as an app.

...could be a lot of variation on how awesome/cruddy that is, but I am tenatively excited....


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just downloaded. It's a Newstand app (digital magazine). The main screen has all their feeds (Facebook, Tumblr, Twitter, etc.), and the top half of the page has the issues available (currently just one), with download links. The first issue contains:

* A Word from the "DM to the Stars"

* Editor's Letter

* Elemental Evil: Unearth the Deception

* Tavel Talk

* Profile: Goliaths

* Interview: Sword Coast Legends

* Video Highlights

* Player Factions: Our "Heroes"?

* Know Your Enemy

* Community

* Interview: Rob Overmeyer

* Ye Olde Magical Emporium

* Gauntlet Gophers

* Where it All Started

* Next Issue...

More info once I read some of these...


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Apr 30, 2015)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Not seein' it in Andriod.
> 
> Sounds an _awful lot_ like a Dragon mag reboot as an app.
> 
> ...could be a lot of variation on how awesome/cruddy that is, but I am tenatively excited....




Now if only we could get a Dungeon+...


----------



## Klataubarada (Apr 30, 2015)

This is awesome!

unfortunately i have android


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Apr 30, 2015)

Trickster Spirit said:


> Oh, cruel fate! To be an Android user in an uncaring, Apple-centric world!



I know, especially considering that 80% of the world (actual statistic) uses Android. They're the #2 mobile OS in the US, although the percentage is much closer.


----------



## doctorhook (Apr 30, 2015)

So wait, Dragon magazine is back, right now, and there were no rumours of it till it was already live? Damn, WotC, you sneaky!


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds cool, there al;most certinly be an android version but as a guy with a Windows phone. Probably never see a version.


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Apr 30, 2015)

dmccoy1693 said:


> I know, especially considering that 80% of the world (actual statistic) uses Android. They're the #2 mobile OS in the US, although the percentage is much closer.




Yeah, at my work everyone but me has an iPhone - hence getting our app approved by the App Store is a huge deal while making it available for Android users is an afterthought. And we're an international company, not even US based!


----------



## bogmad (Apr 30, 2015)

• Forgotten Realms world information

So this is what we have instead of a campaign guide it would seem.


----------



## halfling rogue (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] just eeked out the scoop on me. And with waay better information.


----------



## delericho (Apr 30, 2015)

Huh. Didn't see that coming.

But I'm on Android, so...


----------



## Halivar (Apr 30, 2015)

bogmad said:


> • Forgotten Realms world information
> 
> So this is what we have instead of a campaign guide it would seem.



You're assuming this is all they're gonna do.


----------



## lkj (Apr 30, 2015)

Man. Dragon. For Free . . . And I can't read it! 

Let me add my voice to the chorus of wails from android users. 

I shall presume this is a very temporary situation. If not, then I'll . . . I'll  . . . Um, come to messageboards and complain a lot? 

AD


----------



## bogmad (Apr 30, 2015)

Halivar said:


> You're assuming this is all they're gonna do.




Nah. I'm guessing most of the stuff on the app will show up in other places as well.  But I'm not holding out for a printed campaign supplement.  There may be other support as well, but I'm not expecting much else for a while.  I wasn't super invested in playing in the Realms myself, so it won't bother me too much. 

But I am happy to see that there's some support there I'll get to read.


----------



## BrockBallingdark (Apr 30, 2015)

Sweet, very happy I switched to an IPhone in Feb. time for some goodness!


----------



## Larac (Apr 30, 2015)

Iphones are great unless you need to like  make a phone call.   

Have an old Ipad will see if it works or requires a camera so the old ones can not use.
No need for a camera but Apple started requiring the check to make you buy a new one.


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Trickster Spirit said:


> Oh, cruel fate! To be an Android user in an uncaring, Apple-centric world! To have longed so for the return of Dragon, only to find only disappointment and sorrow in the Google Play apps section!
> 
> Curse you, Wizards! A pox upon thy house! May you step unshod upon thy children's Legos! May your citrus be forever dry and unappetizing! May your ice cream eternally plummet to the floor from atop its cone after a single lick!




I would imagine you'll see it eventually. It's very likely the pages are PDF format (in the background), but using the Newsstand app for distribution. Once they find a suitable delivery mechanism for Android, it'll be trivial to cross publish.


----------



## Halivar (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, after fiddling around with it, I am impressed. I don't like phone app eZines, and this one is pretty easy to use. I like.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's pretty inevitable that this'll be out someday for Android...and I'd hope for non-app-havers in some capacity as well, but who knows.


----------



## TheBlueKnight (Apr 30, 2015)

BTW subscribing seems to be free...


----------



## Zaukrie (Apr 30, 2015)

Inevitable could be years.......


----------



## TheBlueKnight (Apr 30, 2015)

...and an Android version is coming soon.

http://dnd.wizards.com/articles/news/dragonplus


----------



## LesserCure (Apr 30, 2015)

More info about the Android version:

https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/593879250928807936


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Some clarification from the first article (Chris Perkins):

Dragon+ is a free app that provides articles and interview on our current D&D storylines and its related products, as well as glimpses of future storylines. The first issue of Dragon+ features Elemental Evil - our latest storyline...

...Dragon+ is a digital descendant of a much older print publication called Dragon magazine, which was for many years a colossus in the gaming industry. Before the Internet, Dragon was how we got D&D news and previews. It was our doorway into the worlds of Dungeons & Dragons. Dragon+ has inherited that legacy. It's a doorway into all things D&D. Enter freely!


----------



## Chocolategravy (Apr 30, 2015)

Trickster Spirit said:


> Oh, cruel fate! To be an Android user in an uncaring, Apple-centric world! To have longed so for the return of Dragon, only to find only disappointment and sorrow in the Google Play apps section!




  Well the good news is that Windows 10 will be able to run iOS apps...  the bad news is the company that makes the app will have to hit a button to make it happen so many won't bother.


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

LesserCure said:


> More info about the Android version:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/593879250928807936




For those who didn't click the link, they said they're testing the final Android version in house as we speak...


----------



## lkj (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah, so they are releasing and Android app soon. 

You may all relax. My torrent of internet complaining has been put on hold. I'm sure that the internet, a gentle and naive creature with a tender disposition, would have been wholly shocked by such a tirade. A win for humanity.

AD


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Apr 30, 2015)

Haha yeah, hyperbole aside I kind of figured the Android version was right around the corner. 

What's especially impressive to me is how there was no advance warning that this was coming. My takeaway is that this is how they're planning on doing announcements about stuff like this and Fantasy Grounds now.

That's a great thing, in my opinion.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Apr 30, 2015)

I like. And I love the ninja delivery. Treats!


----------



## vandaexpress (Apr 30, 2015)

Browsing the first issue now. This is fantastic. Content galore. Excellent layout. Editor made a comment in his article about making it easily available on smartphone, tablet, or computer, so I'm sure there's gonna be an easy way to view it on your computer before long.


----------



## Plageman (Apr 30, 2015)

I wasn't able to find it on the market but  it worked by clicking on the applestore button on the announcement page...


----------



## Patrick McGill (Apr 30, 2015)

I like both that it is free, and that it is delivering content in this sort of digital format. I'm very surprised.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, they said big stuff was coming. A free bi-monthly emag probably qualifies. 

Just downloaded and looking at it now.


----------



## Kramodlog (Apr 30, 2015)

What sort of info do they get access to when you accept the terms and conditions?


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 30, 2015)

CPs intro uses story (or stories or storylines) at least 7 times. So they are being consistent with that.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 30, 2015)

Also, it is officially the "successor to Dragon Magazine", this is also mentioned multiple times.


----------



## coz (Apr 30, 2015)

I guess I should be grateful that it's free, but it's in the newsstand app, an app I never use and have in a difficult to access spot of my phone b/c until now it's been so useless. I  would rather read this on my PC than my phone, if it's free anyway I hope they release pdfs instead of sticking to an app.


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Plageman said:


> I wasn't able to find it on the market but  it worked by clicking on the applestore button on the announcement page...




For those searching, I found it by searching for "wizards of the coast". Couldn't find it searching for "dragon" or "dragon+".


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

coz said:


> I guess I should be grateful that it's free, but it's in the newsstand app, an app I never use and have in a difficult to access spot of my phone b/c until now it's been so useless. I  would rather read this on my PC than my phone, if it's free anyway I hope they release pdfs instead of sticking to an app.




All content in the newtsstand app comes up in spotlight search. Pull down from the center of your screen to pull up spotlight search, type "dragon" and it'll pop right up. No need to know what page it's on, what app it's in, etc. Super easy, takes a couple seconds.


----------



## fuindordm (Apr 30, 2015)

Plageman said:


> I wasn't able to find it on the market but  it worked by clicking on the applestore button on the announcement page...




Thanks for the tip, I wasn't finding it through search either.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 30, 2015)

Gecko85 said:


> For those searching, I found it by searching for "wizards of the coast". Couldn't find it searching for "dragon" or "dragon+".




Does the link in the first post not work for everybody?


----------



## Jester David (Apr 30, 2015)

This is certainly a cool surprise. It's not like people have been asking for the return of Dragon for a while. 

A newsstand app certainly makes the most sense. It doesn't rely on people visiting the website for content and fits the modern paradigm of newsmag consumption. People willing to sit at a computer screen to read a magazine are likely rare, and many likely offloaded the PDFs onto a tablet anyway. 
And it replaces the WotC, which was certainly not article-friendly but needed to have the generic information front for newcomers. 

This feels like one of the most topical e-initiatives WotC has done. They've been behind the mobile curve for a while, launching magazines and DDI tools right before the tablet explosion. 

I just wish we knew if future issues were also going to be free...


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Does the link in the first post not work for everybody?




I think some people (myself included) read the post on a desktop/laptop, then fired up an iPad or iPhone and went straight to the App Store.


----------



## Gecko85 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, finished the first issue. The articles are short but well written, and there's a comic at the end (just like the old Dragon mag!) 

Two of the articles were written from the perspective of a player character. For example, there's an article written by a ranger that's like a travel guide to the Desarim Valley. It's like an excerpt from a Lonely Planet guide. Here are a couple small samples: http://imgur.com/a/0lcwE


----------



## Dargrimm (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, as far as I know it is NOT available in Japan. What's the reason behind that decision?


----------



## Trickster Spirit (Apr 30, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> This is certainly a cool surprise. It's not like people have been asking for the return of Dragon for a while.
> 
> A newsstand app certainly makes the most sense. It doesn't rely on people visiting the website for content and fits the modern paradigm of newsmag consumption. People willing to sit at a computer screen to read a magazine are likely rare, and many likely offloaded the PDFs onto a tablet anyway.
> And it replaces the WotC, which was certainly not article-friendly but needed to have the generic information front for newcomers.
> ...




You might find these Tweets relevant...


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, sounds like free, and the price you'll pay will be the fact that this will BRAND at you for a while (and maybe they'll have ads for other stuff). 

....reasonable trade off, I think! I'd be annoyed if I had to pay for it and it continued to BRAND at me.


----------



## KentDT (Apr 30, 2015)

*Yep, it's available in japan*



Dargrimm said:


> Well, as far as I know it is NOT available in Japan. What's the reason behind that decision?



Hi, I live in Japan. I just saw the news article this morning (on my iPad), clicked on the embedded article, went right to iTunes, downloaded it and started reading before coming back here to check out the comments. 
Definitely available in Japan.


----------



## Jester David (May 1, 2015)

KentDT said:


> Hi, I live in Japan. I just saw the news article this morning (on my iPad), clicked on the embedded article, went right to iTunes, downloaded it and started reading before coming back here to check out the comments.
> Definitely available in Japan.



Is your iPad's home region set to Japan? For iTunes and your credit card and such?


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

Well this is an unexpected bit of awesome.  And it's free? Wow, sweet!


----------



## HobbitFan (May 1, 2015)

Color me surprised and pleased!


----------



## DaveDash (May 1, 2015)

Hopefully someone lets WoTC know it's pretty easy to compile a Windows 10 app now from their iOS source code, and it now targets phones, tablets, and PCs.


----------



## IgnatiusJ.Reilly (May 1, 2015)

Oh god, I'll admit I'm surprised Mr. Perkins. The successor of Dragon magazine is an Iphone app. I know I've always dreamed of reading the campaign settings and other D&D publications on the small screen of my android. On the bright side of things, I don't think their could be worse news, so smooth sailing from here.


----------



## JeffB (May 1, 2015)

This sounds pretty cool. I am not smartphone savvy,  I have a galaxy s5 through my employer, but not sure what a news reader app or whatever is. is it an Iphone thing?

Hopefully this will work on my Kindle Fire hdx tablet when the android version is released. I hate reading on the small screen of the phone.


----------



## gweinel (May 1, 2015)

I am not a crunch lover... but is there any crunch in there or all the articles are story-flavor ?
Also and most important... are the articles printable?


----------



## Dargrimm (May 1, 2015)

KentDT said:


> Hi, I live in Japan. I just saw the news article this morning (on my iPad), clicked on the embedded article, went right to iTunes, downloaded it and started reading before coming back here to check out the comments.
> Definitely available in Japan.




Well, I could swear that when I checked it didn't show anything... but after reading your post I checked again and there it was!! Perhaps the link didn't work correctly the first time or perhaps it wasn't available yet when I checked, I don't know. Anyway now it IS available so, it doesn't matter. Thank you for pointing it out!!


----------



## Klaus (May 1, 2015)

Gecko85 said:


> Ok, finished the first issue. The articles are short but well written, and there's a comic at the end (just like the old Dragon mag!)
> 
> Two of the articles were written from the perspective of a player character. For example, there's an article written by a ranger that's like a travel guide to the Desarim Valley. It's like an excerpt from a Lonely Planet guide. Here are a couple small samples: http://imgur.com/a/0lcwE




Does it have art credits? Android-using inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Dargrimm (May 1, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Is your iPad's home region set to Japan? For iTunes and your credit card and such?




It's OK now, perhaps it was my mistake in the first place, I don't know. Anyway now I got it, and looking forward to reading it


----------



## AmerginLiath (May 1, 2015)

In regards to the iOS/Android question, I'd imagine that it's the same reason that many apps like this release on iOS slightly earlier. Because iOS has less versions and interfaces on the market, it's often said to be easier to send out the first version to iPhone/iPad users, where the smaller install-base is actually a benefit in reporting the initial design issues while the final coding for Android (especially dealing with the various versions across the globe) is completed.

I downloaded the app, but haven't gotten the chance to go through the first issue fully yet. I like the use of the Newsstand mechanism as a way of pushing through content, and I'm glad to see that WotC is continuing to focus on giving us a lot of free material. The major reason that I never got into 4e was that I didn't go into the digital tools and quickly fell behind the digital errata (such that my physical copies of the books felt out of date quickly for a system that I had little mastery in). The way that 5e is being managed is perfect for those of us who aren't able to afford spending a lot of money on the hobby any longer at this point in our lives. And the style of information being produced is very nice, rather than the plethora of new crunch that the last fifteen years inundated us with.


----------



## Paraxis (May 1, 2015)

Is there any new crunch material?  Like feats, subclasses, races, spells, stuff like that.  I care nothing at all for a bunch of fluff about the forgotten realms or wherever.


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2015)

Klaus said:


> Does it have art credits? Android-using inquiring minds want to know.




I saw the name of a Welsh artist in there.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

IgnatiusJ.Reilly said:


> Oh god, I'll admit I'm surprised Mr. Perkins. The successor of Dragon magazine is an Iphone app. I know I've always dreamed of reading the campaign settings and other D&D publications on the small screen of my android. On the bright side of things, I don't think their could be worse news, so smooth sailing from here.




You know you'll be able to read it on a big screen too, right? "we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, *along with pc/console/mac*/mobile content".  But even if they had not said that, you can load and use an Android app on your PC or Mac.


----------



## Gecko85 (May 1, 2015)

Klaus said:


> Does it have art credits? Android-using inquiring minds want to know.



It does:

http://imgur.com/hzsYeuY


----------



## TerraDave (May 1, 2015)

People may need to curb their enthusiasm a bit.

Its light and fluffy. Oriented towards pushing the new storyline. It has cute and clever, but it may not be what people are hoping for.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (May 1, 2015)

I'd much prefer a web app, but I might just be bitter because I use windows phone.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

Jeff Carlsen said:


> I'd much prefer a web app, but I might just be bitter because I use windows phone.



Every time I hear that someone uses a windows phone, I wonder why they would do that...


----------



## TheSwartz (May 1, 2015)

Omg omg omg!!!! I love it! Thanks D&D


----------



## chibi graz'zt (May 1, 2015)

Pretty nifty, just downloaded on my ipad and iphone, lots of content, basically its Dragon magazine as an app, like Newsweek or Entertaiment weekly. Looks like for next month they have an article about Ed Greenwood lined up. Really hope he becomes a regular contributor, EG is the reason I fell in love with the Realms, his articles really were formational material for me.  Pretty excited to have Dragon magazine back in a way that is at my fingertips.

Kuddos to Wizards for delivering this in a smart and surprising way!!


----------



## Dire Bare (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> You know you'll be able to read it on a big screen too, right? "we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, *along with pc/console/mac*/mobile content".  But even if they had not said that, you can load and use an Android app on your PC or Mac.




Mistwell, please, you are interfering with our time-tested traditions in this community of complaining about free stuff. Your accurate reading of the news release and your reasonable solutions do not belong!


----------



## Sonny (May 1, 2015)

One of the most interesting pieces of information is the fact that Chris Avellone ( Creative Director of Obsidian Entertainment) has a Icewind Dale short story coming out next issue. Unless it's a reprinted or an old story it seems odd someone in his position would be working on a D&D story given Feargus's (CEO of Obsidian) opinion of D&D's direction lately.


----------



## DaveDash (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> Every time I hear that someone uses a windows phone, I wonder why they would do that...




Because they're actually really fast solid phones, that also don't cost a second mortgage to buy?


----------



## Zaukrie (May 1, 2015)

Good thing it is free. Because, well, it has very little content. Pretty though.


----------



## myscha_sleddog (May 1, 2015)

It's cool! I like it!

Images need to support rotating better. A touch too much dude pics taking up screen real estate imo. Great to see Neverwinter info in there because the info through ARC is too marketing and patch update oriented. Has a great magazine feel. Nicely done. It's about time PnP games started using the internet in a cohesive brand customer facing manner. Paizo could do the same to be honest. Their site is rather 90s. Fantasy Grounds has an advert in the magazine. See the Village of Hommlet black and white sketch from Dave Trampier from the original module shows class


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

DaveDash said:


> Because they're actually really fast solid phones, that also don't cost a second mortgage to buy?




Fast and solid are two things I never associate with Windows.


----------



## Hussar (May 1, 2015)

Sure, it's pretty light on crunch.  But, it's also a first issue, so, I'd expect it to be light on crunch.  It'll get there eventually.  

Hrm, I wonder if we'll see any submission guidelines like the old Dragon.  That would be cool.

And, now I have a reason to have that bloody Newsstand app on my iPhone which I could never delete.


----------



## DaveDash (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> Fast and solid are two things I never associate with Windows.




Lol, we're not in 1998 any more.

Anyway I have owned/own all three devices and I am very happy with the performance of my windows phone. I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over it here.


----------



## KentDT (May 1, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Is your iPad's home region set to Japan? For iTunes and your credit card and such?




Hey, sorry, I had to go to work for a bit. But, you're right, I am using a US account (so my original post probably wasn't much help) but I also noticed that Dargrimm was able to find it after trying again. Probably just an effect of being so new, hadn't gone through the system yet.

By the way, Jester Canuck, you're the guy who wrote "Jester David's How-to Guide to Fantasy Worldbuilding", right? Great book and resource. Got it from Amazon and just wanted to thank you and recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

When something is free, you are the product. 

For now this seems like an ad for their products. Maybe later they will have more content. I wonder if they will keep up with crunch once they have the info they need. Cause they didn't keep up when people paid for content.


----------



## Talmek (May 1, 2015)

I'm cautiously optimistic regarding the release of Dragon+. I just finished reading the articles section and while not really having much in the way of useful information in terms of actually playing the game (as goldomark stated it seemed more like an ad for all D&D products) it was much more polished and interactive than I would have expected. With any hope subsequent issues of the magazine will be just as polished but more applicable to the game itself.


----------



## Jester David (May 1, 2015)

KentDT said:


> Hey, sorry, I had to go to work for a bit. But, you're right, I am using a US account (so my original post probably wasn't much help) but I also noticed that Dargrimm was able to find it after trying again. Probably just an effect of being so new, hadn't gone through the system yet.



I had to search by "Wizards of the Coast" to find it as well. It likely needs a few more downloads/ratings before it's visible under a search for "dragon".



KentDT said:


> By the way, Jester Canuck, you're the guy who wrote "Jester David's How-to Guide to Fantasy Worldbuilding", right? Great book and resource. Got it from Amazon and just wanted to thank you and recommend it to everyone.



That's me. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Smoo (May 1, 2015)

Some of the Dessarin Valley stuff seemed borderline spoileriffic.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> When something is free, you are the product.
> 
> For now this seems like an add for their products. Maybe later they will have more content. I wonder if they will keep up with crunch once they have the info they need. Cause they didn't keep up when people paid for content.




You've gotten very predictable.  At this point, I can't recall you ever saying anything positive, and we can always guarantee you will find some way, some how, to spin anything as a negative.  Here is some free content? You crap on it.  So...what's the point anymore? Do you like the game enough to play it? If so, why don't you talk about what you like enough to be playing it? If you don't like it enough to play it...why post anymore about it?


----------



## Shasarak (May 1, 2015)

Ok, it took me a while to download the app after foolishly searching for "Dragon+" and a while longer to figure out how to open the Magazine, but yeah it is looking great.

Honestly the best thing to come out since the PHB.


----------



## werecorpse (May 1, 2015)

I am underwhelmed. Maybe it's like the digital dragons of the 4e era ( never read one) but it's got nothing on the old Dragon magazine. Still something is better than nothing


----------



## delericho (May 1, 2015)

Dire Bare said:


> Mistwell, please, you are interfering with our time-tested traditions in this community of complaining about free stuff.




Absolutely. When I first heard about this, I thought it was cool. But now I know it's free, I hate it.


----------



## Mercurius (May 1, 2015)

While I'm glad this is out, [MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION] has a point. From a cursory scan through the product it reminds me a bit of the "WotC Presents" and the "Dungeon Survival Guide" that came out betwen 3.5 and 4E - more of a product about products than an actual product of content.

But here's the other thing: maybe this is fine. D&D really needs a "town crier," a kind of central location for the community to get news and little tid-bits to encourage interest. Maybe Dragon+ can be that. I personally am not thrilled about what I've seen so far - it does seem like more of an advertisement and doesn't have the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that the print mag had, but it is something.

But here's the best thing of all: That it _is_, and that we didn't know about it until it was available to us. That implies that there are more surprises in store, or at least their _could be_. And that feeling of "could be" is a spark of magic all on its own.


----------



## Mercule (May 1, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> While I'm glad this is out, [MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION] has a point. From a cursory scan through the product it reminds me a bit of the "WotC Presents" and the "Dungeon Survival Guide" that came out betwen 3.5 and 4E - more of a product about products than an actual product of content.



I'm cutting them some slick on the introductory issue, especially since it pretty much doubles as the announcement of the thing. Ditto with the fact that what little is present is Realms-specific, which doesn't interest me one whit.

I've been beating the "Give me Dragon Magazine" drum from 5E launch, so I'm mostly just happy they've given us this. Is it exactly what I want? Nope, but that's probably not realistic given that I'm sure I mentally picked the top score of old-school articles to remember as the glory of Dragon Magazine from "back in my day".


----------



## Mercule (May 1, 2015)

DaveDash said:


> Anyway I have owned/own all three devices and I am very happy with the performance of my windows phone. I'm not going to get into a pissing contest over it here.



Agreed. Since iOS 8 opened up a lot of things, it's something of a toss-up (for me) between iPhone and Windows Phone. If WP had the app selection that iPhone does, it wouldn't be a contest. Here's to hoping developers make use of the toy MS announced this week for Android apps.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 1, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> While I'm glad this is out, [MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION] has a point. From a cursory scan through the product it reminds me a bit of the "WotC Presents" and the "Dungeon Survival Guide" that came out betwen 3.5 and 4E - more of a product about products than an actual product of content.
> 
> But here's the other thing: maybe this is fine. D&D really needs a "town crier," a kind of central location for the community to get news and little tid-bits to encourage interest. Maybe Dragon+ can be that. I personally am not thrilled about what I've seen so far - it does seem like more of an advertisement and doesn't have the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that the print mag had, but it is something.




Yeah, I think this is close to my feeling.

Yep, it's advertainment (by the looks of it). But advertainment is only really a problem when they get the ratios wrong. If it is fun and it is useful and it is interesting and it is free and I am also being sold the newest storylines and products...well, that's all right with me. I mean, I _am_ the target audience for their new storylines and products. They are of interest to me! 

Just gotta ask yourself: _are you not advertained?!_ If you are advertained, keep on keepin' on. If you are not, just stop reading it. No harm, no foul.


----------



## DaveDash (May 1, 2015)

Mercule said:


> Agreed. Since iOS 8 opened up a lot of things, it's something of a toss-up (for me) between iPhone and Windows Phone. If WP had the app selection that iPhone does, it wouldn't be a contest. Here's to hoping developers make use of the toy MS announced this week for Android apps.




Yeah. I'm not much of an app user, but I still hope publishers take note that the new compiling features for Android and iOS on Windows 10 targets ALL Windows 10 devices, and there should be a decent number of those over the next couple of years.

That means that this app with minimal effort on WoTC's behalf (in theory) could target not only Windows Phone 10, but all the Windows 10 PC's and tablets as well. 

I've been running the Windows 10 Technical Preview for a while now, and these apps (Universal Apps) also aren't jarring like the current Windows 8 Modern applications, and it truly is the same application across all devices.

A little off-topic, but the really interesting part of these Universal Apps is you can also turn your website into a Windows 10 app, and gain all the benefits of the store APIs, such as purchasing through carrier billing, and push notifications for your web site. WoTC, take note please!


----------



## Zaukrie (May 1, 2015)

To answer a question above, no, it is not like 4e,or any other version,  of dragon magazine so far. No complaints, it just isn't really more than advertising, which I agree they need. I would pay for content.  This is what I expect for free.


----------



## Connorsrpg (May 1, 2015)

So, is this right? Under the new model, if I do not own a mobile phone, I am unable to access the beloved Dragon Magazine that have I supported for many years? That sucks. I can understand if there is no print version (but would prefer tone to read), but I sure hope there will be some sort of internet version anyone can access.


----------



## delericho (May 1, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> So, is this right? Under the new model, if I do not own a mobile phone, I am unable to access the beloved Dragon Magazine that have I supported for many years?




I haven't ever done it, but Mistwell mentioned up-thread that it's possible to install Android apps on a PC. So, once they get the Android version out there, that should solve that one.


----------



## bragarfull (May 1, 2015)

Like most will have to wait for Android version....mostly living "middle-aged" though...miss those days of opening the mailbox and finding that Dragon magazine waiting.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> You've gotten very predictable.



That is a rather ironic comment. You're so predictable that your wiki entry on CM says you'll white knight anything. And I must say it is as been so far very accurate.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> D&D really needs a "town crier," a kind of central location for the community to get news and little tid-bits to encourage interest.




ENworld is doing fine and you get impressions from other gamers. Does the app have a comment section? All ENworld need is to be mentioned in the D&D books.


----------



## halfling rogue (May 1, 2015)

This thread is weird. It's gone from "Awesome! So much content!" to "Well, it's a bit light on content" to "Where's the content?" to "This is just an advertisement!"

I don't have me an iPhone so I'll have to wait until it's Androidable...but are people reading the same thing? It seems there are a few folks with vastly different expectations and are responding accordingly. I've never read a Dragon Magazine of old, nor have I partaken of anything from 4e's equivalent, so after reading the thread here, I'm wondering what everyone thinks the purpose of Dragon magazine is/should be?


----------



## Riley (May 1, 2015)

Zaukrie said:


> No complaints, it just isn't really more than advertising, which I agree they need. I would pay for content.  This is what I expect for free.




It was worth every penny of the price. 

I would really like to subscribe again to a Dungeon Magazine full of new and varied (non-Adventure Path) adventure material.


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> But here's the other thing: maybe this is fine. D&D really needs a "town crier," a kind of central location for the community to get news and little tid-bits to encourage interest. Maybe Dragon+ can be that. I personally am not thrilled about what I've seen so far - it does seem like more of an advertisement and doesn't have the "warm and fuzzy" feeling that the print mag had, but it is something.




It has one.  One which has outlasted three editions and several management regimes at WotC.


----------



## Iosue (May 1, 2015)

delericho said:


> I haven't ever done it, but Mistwell mentioned up-thread that it's possible to install Android apps on a PC. So, once they get the Android version out there, that should solve that one.




On the official D&D Twitter, they mentioned eventually providing it for PCs and consoles, too.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> Every time I hear that someone uses a windows phone, I wonder why they would do that...




Personally, I just really, really, like the design of the core OS. The major apps that I use are available, so the app gap is rarely a problem.

As a web developer, I'm more interested in web applications anyway.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (May 1, 2015)

Iosue said:


> On the official D&D Twitter, they mentioned eventually providing it for PCs and consoles, too.




The impression I got from that statement wasn't that Dragon+ would make it to PC and consoles, but that the content of Dragon+ would cover the PC and console games under the D&D brand.


----------



## halfling rogue (May 1, 2015)

Jeff Carlsen said:


> The impression I got from that statement wasn't that Dragon+ would make it to PC and consoles, but that the content of Dragon+ would cover the PC and console games under the D&D brand.




I saw something to that effect too, about the content rather than the magazine specifically, but someone asked specifically about the magazine coming to desktop and Trevor Kidd said "it's something we're looking into, and it definitely could happen, but I don't have any details"

So it sounds like for the time being they are only going the mobile route. Desktop seems to be something they either haven't talked about or haven't been able to develop yet.


----------



## Pauper (May 1, 2015)

For those asking about 'crunch', there are no feats, spells, or other items in the first issue. The article on goliaths is a lightly edited version of the material on goliaths in the Elemental Evil Player's Companion:

From Dragon+:
"These reclusive beings dwell at the highest mountain peaks, wandering a bleak realm of rock, where the air is thin and the frigid winds howl. Few folk can claim to have seen a goliath, and fewer still can claim friendship with them."

From EEPG:
"At the highest mountain peaks -- far above the slopes where trees grow and where the air is thin and the frigid winds howl -- dwell the reclusive goliaths. Few folk can claim to have seen a goliath, and fewer still can claim friendship with them. Goliaths wander a bleak realm of rock, wind, and cold."

This first issue seems more like a proof-of-concept than an actual, thought-out magazine; hopefully later issues will improve.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Sure, it's pretty light on crunch.  But, it's also a first issue, so, I'd expect it to be light on crunch.  It'll get there eventually.




Hopefully it won't.  I think they made it more fluffy intentionally.  If, for example, they were to do an article with a few new spells, how exactly do I go about using that?

Really, that's been a problem with Dragon mag since it's inception (excepting 4e and DDI, I suppose).  I say leave the crunchy rules for the UA and player companion pdfs.  Keep the mag app for fluffy stuff that's read once and done.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

Connorsrpg said:


> So, is this right? Under the new model, if I do not own a mobile phone, I am unable to access the beloved Dragon Magazine that have I supported for many years? That sucks. I can understand if there is no print version (but would prefer tone to read), but I sure hope there will be some sort of internet version anyone can access.




No, this is not right.  They say PC/Mac right there in the first post.  AND you can run Android apps on your PC/Mac pretty easy.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> That is a rather ironic comment. You're so predictable that your wiki entry on CM says you'll white knight anything. And I must say it is as been so far very accurate.




Dude, I wrote that wiki entry.  It's based on a running joke you are not in on.  And, white knighting is not relevant to this conversation (though perhaps you don't know what the phrase means?).  It's also against the rules to try and foment cross-board drama.

I'll ask again - do you play 5e? If yes, then why don't you EVER post about what you like about 5e enough to play it.  And if you don't - why do you continue to post about it? It's a legit question.  Why are you reluctant to answer?  Take a look at the XP I got for that post - it's pretty obvious a lot of people agree with me that it's a question worth asking you.  I don't think I am picking on you by asking you if you even like the game we're all here to talk about.  Seems pretty damn relevant to a fan forum for that game.


----------



## Zaukrie (May 1, 2015)

Except there isn't really much fluff either. The adventurer league stuff and other items in their site are much better.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

halfling rogue said:


> I'm wondering what everyone thinks the purpose of Dragon magazine is/should be?




Dragon mag use to have game content for players and DMs. Crunch and also lots of fluff that really fleshed out the worlds, planes, races, gods, etc, of D&D. It had various ads in there, self-promotion is not new in Dragon mag, but ads were there to help finance the mags. The mag didn't exist to be a platform to promote D&D. Well, it did do that, but it did it by also providing game content. 

For now, this app seems to be there for data mining* and advertize their products and brand. I'm sure we'll see the articles we get on their website on the app too. Will we see game content on the level the mag use to produce? I doubt it. Those cost money and when gamers did pay for the e-mags, game content got erratic at some point. 

The second phase of D&D's re-launch seems to focus on platforms. The Dragon+ app, Fantasy Ground, eventually the video game. I wonder if others are coming.  


*What personal info do we have to fork over to get the app?**
**If a product is free you are the product.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> And, white knighting is not relevant to this conversation (though perhaps you don't know what the phrase means?)



It has to do with a pot meet kettle sort of remark that you miss.



> Take a look at the XP I got for that post - it's pretty obvious a lot of people agree with me that it's a question worth asking you.



Argumentum ad populum.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> It has to do with a pot meet kettle sort of remark that you miss.
> 
> Argumentum ad populum.




No, it does not.  Still has nothing to do with white knighting.  And I am not making an argumentum ad populum.  Not everything which references "People believe X" is also a fallacy - it's only a fallacy if you are appealing to a probabilistic fallacy.  I'd have to be declaring an objective truth based on a subjective level of support.  But my saying "People think it is a good question" is in fact correct if people think it is a good question! So, and no surprise here, you're using that phrase wrong as well.

I will ask a third time - do you play 5e? Are you actually a fan of 5e? This is a fan forum for 5e - it's a legitimate question.


----------



## SkidAce (May 1, 2015)

Agamon said:


> Hopefully it won't.  I think they made it more fluffy intentionally.  If, for example, they were to do an article with a few new spells, how exactly do I go about using that?
> 
> Really, that's been a problem with Dragon mag since it's inception (excepting 4e and DDI, I suppose).  I say leave the crunchy rules for the UA and player companion pdfs.  Keep the mag app for fluffy stuff that's read once and done.




That's a decent point.  If there is crunch I am interested in, I likely want to print it off for use at the table.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

SkidAce said:


> That's a decent point.  If there is crunch I am interested in, I likely want to print it off for use at the table.




Isn't the whole point of mobile to go anywhere?


----------



## SkidAce (May 1, 2015)

[MENTION=2525]Mistwell[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION] , please let this thread be...

I may agree/disagree with various points, but not here, not again?


----------



## SkidAce (May 1, 2015)

[MENTION=67338]GMforPowergamers[/MENTION] , That is true, but if there is reference material...using my phone is awkward, and its easier to hand a piece of paper to one of the players.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

SkidAce said:


> GMforPowergamers , That is true, but if there is reference material...using my phone is awkward, and its easier to hand a piece of paper to one of the players.




Fair enough...


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> Isn't the whole point of mobile to go anywhere?




Yeah, but checking a feat on your phone during a game might not be conviniant for some.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> Isn't the whole point of mobile to go anywhere?




Small, mobile-oriented articles aren't easy to use in game.  They are good for perusing at your leisure during life downtime.  So keeping it to stuff that is interesting to read or spur the imagination is better than crunch.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> No, it does not.



I see your nuh-huh and raise you and "yuh-huh". 

But SkidAce is right, this is not the place. 

So, what info do we have to fork over to get the app?


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> You've gotten very predictable.






goldomark said:


> That is a rather ironic comment. You're so predictable that your wiki entry on CM says you'll white knight anything. And I must say it is as been so far very accurate.




If you two are going to bicker like an old married couple, take it to PMs.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> So, what info do we have to fork over to get the app?




If this is a problem, I suggest staying away from any mobile or internet connected devices.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

[MENTION=7706]SkidAce[/MENTION] I'm pretty curious about whether or not goldomark plays the game that he likes to criticize.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 1, 2015)

Pauper said:


> For those asking about 'crunch', there are no feats, spells, or other items in the first issue. The article on goliaths is a lightly edited version of the material on goliaths in the Elemental Evil Player's Companion:
> 
> From Dragon+:
> "These reclusive beings dwell at the highest mountain peaks, wandering a bleak realm of rock, where the air is thin and the frigid winds howl. Few folk can claim to have seen a goliath, and fewer still can claim friendship with them."
> ...




This is good to know. The target audience doesn't seem to be us folks who digest every word WotC writes with the voraciousness of locusts.


----------



## casterblaster (May 1, 2015)

Well he refused to answer the question if he does in fact like 5e. Not meaning to stir the pot but im interested to know myself, otherwise not sure why he posts in a 5e forum.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

casterblaster said:


> Well he refused to answer the question if he does in fact like 5e. Not meaning to stir the pot but im interested to know myself, otherwise not sure why he posts in a 5e forum.



I didn't realize there was a test... How long and how mAny games do we have to play?


----------



## lkj (May 1, 2015)

Do they give much of a preview for what's in the next issue?

AD


----------



## halfling rogue (May 1, 2015)

If the magazine provides any kind of inspiration that causes me to want to play or create then I'm cool with it.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Agamon said:


> If this is a problem, I suggest staying away from any mobile or internet connected devices.




All I did was asked. Nothing wrong with being informed. At least that is what I thought. I guess I'll have to wait until it comes out for Android to get that info.

Some apps seek more info than others. Making them more acceptable than others for some people. Some people just do not care.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> [MENTION=7706]I'm pretty curious about whether or not goldomark plays the game that he likes to criticize.



When did I criticize 5e's mechanics?


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> When did I criticize 5e's mechanics?




Who said anything about mechanics?

Do you play the game or not?


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> Who said anything about mechanics?
> 
> Do you play the game or not?



 once again...how is that an appropriate question? The whole point of this place is to talk d&d...stop making it harder to talk d and d


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> once again...how is that an appropriate question? The whole point of this place is to talk d&d...stop making it harder to talk d and d




He or she is extremely negative on this board.  Whether he or she plays the game that is the subject of this board is extremely relevant.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> He or she is extremely negative on this board.  Whether he or she plays the game that is the subject of this board is extremely relevant.




No it's not it is amusing but it is still attacking the author instead of the topic... A no no by board rules...it is No different then accusing him of being a troll... It also doesn't help anyone I can say I play 18 games a week, 1 a month, or none...my thoughts carry the same weight.


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> No it's not it is amusing but it is still attacking the author instead of the topic... A no no by board rules...it is No different then accusing him of being a troll... It also doesn't help anyone I can say I play 18 games a week, 1 a month, or none...my thoughts carry the same weight.




If the author was asking questions instead of almost exclusively providing negative comment, it wouldn't matter.

Anyways, the author's lack of response to the question that's been asked of them repeatedly tells us everything we need to know.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> If the author was asking questions instead of almost exclusively providing negative comment, it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Anyways, the author's lack of response to the question that's been asked of them repeatedly tells us everything we need to know.



The only thing it says is be doesn't want to answer anything else is you reading into something to Mae a guess


----------



## darjr (May 1, 2015)

goldomark said:


> When did I criticize 5e's mechanics?




A bit out of hand. The thread is now derailed.


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2015)

Drop the subject, please.  The last four pages have been people have been completely hijacked by people bickering about goldomark's opinions on D&D, which may be very fufilling for him, but isn't for anyone else. And if you report a post, don't continue to argue against it. If you want to talk about DRAGON+, please do.


----------



## redrick (May 1, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## lkj (May 1, 2015)

So, eh, this is all fascinating and stuff. But anyone notice how much info they put in about the next issue?

AD


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

So as a android user I have not gotten to see it yet, but is there a way to emulate iPhone with a computer?


----------



## Blackwarder (May 1, 2015)

So, downloaded it and read it and it's pretty awesome, I would like a higher page count for future issues and more in depth look into parts of the D&D multiverse, like the AL article on Mulmaster.

But, what I would really like to see is a basic rules article with all the information you got in the basic rules PDF so that when someone ask me what they need to do to check out D&D I can just point them to the app! 

Warder


----------



## Icon_Charlie (May 1, 2015)

Well I play 5E as I have to do research on a project.  The Aspect of Goldomark and his comment are similar to my own considering the Data mining aspect that is being done a majority of business of today.  Not just WotC, but in all aspects of entertainment.

Is it a good thing?  Depends on the person doing it.  I'll leave at that.

It is also too early to judge the way the content is being produced and how it is being promoted.  If it is a positive aspect for RPG in general I am all for it.

It becomes an digital add rag when we will find out as well.  

But at least give it a chance and in a year or so come back to this.


----------



## Lee Singleton (May 1, 2015)

bmfrosty said:


> Every time I hear that someone uses a windows phone, I wonder why they would do that...




Because they are a good quality, intuitive to use mobile phone experience that seamlessly integrates with my office and my windwos pc and laptop and Xbox games and achievements too. 

Having used and owned both iPhones and Samsung Android phones in the past, I hate the thought of having to switch back to those phones. 

The downsides are that most companies forget us when it comes to apps because they all love the apple. (even though apple isn't the biggest marketplace holder in the world).


----------



## GMforPowergamers (May 1, 2015)

Icon_Charlie said:


> Well I play 5E as I have to do research on a project.  The Aspect of Goldomark and his comment are similar to my own considering the Data mining aspect that is being done a majority of business of today.  Not just WotC, but in all aspects of entertainment.
> 
> Is it a good thing?  Depends on the person doing it.  I'll leave at that.
> 
> ...



Side tangent... What can an app data mine..I mean I never noticed anything before


----------



## Relax (May 1, 2015)

lkj said:


> So, eh, this is all fascinating and stuff. But anyone notice how much info they put in about the next issue?
> 
> AD



There's supposed to be an in depth look at video games past and present, more info on Sword Coast Legends, Ed Greenwood talking about his new novel, a short story, AL info and reader feedback, but all content subject to change.

As has been said before it is at least worth every penny it costs, and I think it's definitely a step in the right direction.  Hopefully it improves with each issue as well.


----------



## lkj (May 1, 2015)

Relax said:


> There's supposed to be an in depth look at video games past and present, more info on Sword Coast Legends, Ed Greenwood talking about his new novel, a short story, AL info and reader feedback, but all content subject to change.
> 
> As has been said before it is at least worth every penny it costs, and I think it's definitely a step in the right direction.  Hopefully it improves with each issue as well.




Thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to giving it a read through. Just living vicariously in the meantime. I think the move to making Dragon an app makes an awful lot of sense. I also think it might provide an excellent venue eventually for providing setting material, especially if they consider compiling it later

AD


----------



## redrick (May 1, 2015)

I love the move to support mobile friendly platforms. Something that I can read on my smaller screen, offline on the subway. Looking forward to the android release and hopefully good desktop support. I also would love to see a way for the web articles -- UA and Behind the Screen, etc, delivered in this fashion. I do all my reading on the go!

I downloaded the first issue and skimmed it last night. The actual content is ... Ok. Can't complain too much about a freebie, but some concern is valid, because this is being proposed as the replacement for the Dragon magazine of the past. I mean, again, Wizards can do whatever they wish, but not sure if this scratches the dragon itch. It reminds me a little of The 20 that gets played while people take their seats at a Regal movie theater.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

*Mod Edit:*  Morrus distinctly told you to drop it.  Since you can't seem to drop it, it will be dropped for you.  ~Umbran


----------



## UngainlyTitan (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> Side tangent... What can an app data mine..I mean I never noticed anything before




You would be surprised. Not sure that the app under discussion but moblie apps can look at your contacts, facebook friends and other social medial lists. At your gepgraphical location all of which is valuable to some marketer, even if not the one running the app you are using.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

GMforPowergamers said:


> So as a android user I have not gotten to see it yet, but is there a way to emulate iPhone with a computer?




Apparently yes, though I have not tried it.


----------



## Halivar (May 1, 2015)

Am I the only one who remembers Dragon Magazine circa 3.5 also being  a collection of advertisements? The difference this time is it's for products I am more likely to buy. Some of the setting information would belong more properly in a DM-oriented offering, like Dungeon. Unless Dragon+ is intended to do double-duty?


----------



## bmfrosty (May 1, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> Apparently yes, though I have not tried it.




I've tried it for games, and come to the conclusion that it doesn't work very well.  That was last year though, so something may have changed since.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2015)

Halivar said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Dragon Magazine circa 3.5 also being  a collection of advertisements? The difference this time is it's for products I am more likely to buy. Some of the setting information would belong more properly in a DM-oriented offering, like Dungeon. Unless Dragon+ is intended to do double-duty?




Gaming magazines that last any time at all eventually become house organs.  Dragon became that very early on in it's existence.

Also, if it's mainly fluff articles, there's not much need to differentiate player and DM articles.


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2015)

SkidAce said:


> [MENTION=2525]Mistwell[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=55961]goldomark[/MENTION] , please let this thread be...
> 
> I may agree/disagree with various points, but not here, not again?




OK. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Shasarak (May 1, 2015)

Halivar said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Dragon Magazine circa 3.5 also being  a collection of advertisements? The difference this time is it's for products I am more likely to buy. Some of the setting information would belong more properly in a DM-oriented offering, like Dungeon. Unless Dragon+ is intended to do double-duty?




Dragon Magazine has always been full of advertisements.


----------



## vandaexpress (May 1, 2015)

As someone who monetizes user data as my full-time job, I'm actually okay with giving Wizards my info.

At the risk of sounding like a jerk, the going rate for D&D customer data is... not very high. Your email address is worth, to me, somewhere between two and four cents, assuming you were even in my target demographic to begin with, and I doubt that very much... given how price sensitive so many users on this board are, I probably wouldn't pay more than half a cent for an email address of the average ENworlder 

Anyway, I understand the market for TTRPGs is fairly small (although I do believe it's making a comeback), in aggregate, the data for all of D&D players using this app isn't going to be worth much. YES, their privacy policy permits them to share data with strategic partners for advertising purposes, as is common in businesses. Outside of that, they don't sell the data, not necessarily because they're good people, but because it's not even worth the effort to sell it to anyone that isn't a partner producing TTRPG products, which... surprise, *is actually the kind of stuff I'm actually interested in hearing about.* Even so, I can personally attest that large companies (like the one that owns WotC and its data) are very careful about who they share their data with; they'll only do it if they stand to gain a lot of money from it, usually on a revshare basis, which would only happen if the users were buying a lot of whatever was being offered by the partner. For example, the company I'm with has it in our privacy policy that we _can_ sell your data, technically, but there's no way I would ever approve that; it's worth too much to me to sell to others who could end up competing with me. And like D&D data, it's so niche that it's not worth anything to most buyers.

So yeah, I guess I am the product. That sounds sinister except that if someone were to mail me deals on D&D minis, TTRPG products, etc I would be _thrilled_ to save money on that stuff. Based on how price sensitive so many forum-goers are, I'm guessing they would similarly welcome those kinds of deals. 

They've got a decent, hassle-free opt-out system on their site, and corporate accountability to the suits as Hasbro - it's not worth the blowback to the larger company as a whole for them to do anything shady with the data, and there's really not a whole lot they could do except match it to customer orders, AL data, etc. and try to cross-sell you stuff. They aren't going to start sending viagra offers or breaking into your homes while you aren't there. They will, most likely, mine that data to figure out how to grow as a company. Are you sick and tired of Wizards releasing board games and video games and would rather they focus on their core product? *Take a survey and tell them.*

*The irony is that so many people here apparently have android devices when Google is, without a doubt, the BIGGEST repository of user data out there* (and by far my best advertising partner).

Some argue that the reason TSR failed was because it didn't know anything about its customer base. What I see from Wizards is a lot of effort being invested into understanding their market and customers, far more than ever before. I'm okay with helping them achieve that goal.

As for the specifics of what the app collects, I can't remember; I think it got your name and maybe some other stuff. It doesn't collect location data, contacts, facebook info, etc though, I check for that stuff.

And yeah, there's a lot of advertising in it. I can see now why Wizards keeps their mouth shut about things. They literally gave you something brand new without any sort of promises and already people are complaining. It's the first issue of something you didn't even know about two days ago, relax. It's proof of concept. Don't like it? TAKE THE SURVEY IN THE APP THAT ASKS IF YOU LIKED IT. 

If anything, I am increasingly convinced that MM & company know full-well what they're doing this edition, moreso than any of their predecessors. Just look at all the surveys they're doing on their site, in the app, etc, they are trying so hard to understand their customers and what they want. Then they release a post _discussing the results of the survey and what steps they are taking to address the issues. _​I say it's *about freaking time* they got with the 21st century and started data mining like this. They are bringing much-needed business acumen to the table, and as a result, more and more people are bringing D&D back to the table (in my opinion). It's a great time to be a DM (or player).


----------



## Magistus71 (May 1, 2015)

vandaexpress said:


> And yeah, there's a lot of advertising in it. I can see now why Wizards keeps their mouth shut about things. They literally gave you something brand new without any sort of promises and already people are complaining. It's the first issue of something you didn't even know about two days ago, relax. It's proof of concept. Don't like it? TAKE THE SURVEY IN THE APP THAT ASKS IF YOU LIKED IT.




People have been asking for more digital content, and yes I know this is not quite what people asked for, but here is digital content support from WotC.  And so the haters, of course just give negative comments.  But give it time people this is a step in the right dirrection for WotC.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Didn't see Morrus.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 1, 2015)

Didn't see Morrus.


----------



## Shasarak (May 1, 2015)

vandaexpress said:


> And yeah, there's a lot of advertising in it. I can see now why Wizards keeps their mouth shut about things. They literally gave you something brand new without any sort of promises and already people are complaining. It's the first issue of something you didn't even know about two days ago, relax. It's proof of concept. Don't like it? TAKE THE SURVEY IN THE APP THAT ASKS IF YOU LIKED IT.




I do not really see anyone complaining except about not being able to get it on their Android/PC/Hard copy.


----------



## Capital_Q (May 2, 2015)

Is this available for PC if I install iTunes for Windows?


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2015)

Capital_Q said:


> Is this available for PC if I install iTunes for Windows?




No, that's not how iOS apps work.


----------



## Hussar (May 2, 2015)

goldomark said:


> All I did was asked. Nothing wrong with being informed. At least that is what I thought. I guess I'll have to wait until it comes out for Android to get that info.
> 
> Some apps seek more info than others. Making them more acceptable than others for some people. Some people just do not care.




Just to clarify this one, they ask for:

Name
Email
Postal Code.

And you don't actually have to give it.  You can say no, and you still get the app.


----------



## Hussar (May 2, 2015)

Capital_Q said:


> Is this available for PC if I install iTunes for Windows?




i don't think that works.  You can't run apps through iTunes.


----------



## pemerton (May 2, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> From a cursory scan through the product it reminds me a bit of the "WotC Presents" and the "Dungeon Survival Guide" that came out betwen 3.5 and 4E - more of a product about products than an actual product of content.



I haven't seen Dragon+, but if it's like WotC Presents Worlds & Monsters then that would be a good thing. W&M is one of the best things WotC has published. Good art, and first-rate advice on how to use the game's story elements in play.


----------



## Bacon Bits (May 2, 2015)

vandaexpress said:


> As someone who monetizes user data as my full-time job, I'm actually okay with giving Wizards my info.




I'm still very skeptical.  WotC very nearly pulled a bait-and-switch with D&D Insider in 4e with how much it changed so quickly.

I also got burned but WotC (or whatever 3rd party they paid to do payments).  When I finally cancelled my subscription, they didn't stop charging me.  I noticed about 2 months after I cancelled.  They charged me twice more in spite of promises that it had been fixed and in spite of the fact that I couldn't access Insider content anymore.  In the end, I had  my bank issue me a new debit card and terminated the old one so they wouldn't be able to charge me any longer.  That was a good idea, because a month later I got an email from WotC that my automated payment had been declined and I'd need to log in an update my credit card info to keep my subscription.

It will probably be a long time before I pay WotC any money through any online subscription service.


----------



## practicalm (May 2, 2015)

Finally had time to read it and I think the formatting is terrible and the content isn't that interesting to me.  I'll keep looking at it hoping to improve but trying to read the material was annoying.  The idea that there was text as part of the body of the article and then the same text larger in a styled font was completely stupid formatting for this type of small screen experience.

Maybe there is something I might be interested in but I have to fight the formatting to find it.


----------



## Larac (May 2, 2015)

Not sure.
Do like the Android makes that clear upfront.


----------



## MartyW (May 2, 2015)

*Not exactly up to par with Dragon Magazines of the past...*

So, I read through the entire thing today and I'm not very impressed... Lot of advertorial content.

Full review here:
http://ragingowlbear.blogspot.com/2015/05/dragon-issue-1-exactly-what-were-not.html


----------



## CapnZapp (May 2, 2015)

How do you get this onto your Windows PC?

Reading rpg material on my 5" phone screen? No thanks.


----------



## CapnZapp (May 2, 2015)

Magistus71 said:


> People have been asking for more digital content, and yes I know this is not quite what people asked for, but here is digital content support from WotC.  And so the haters, of course just give negative comments.  But give it time people this is a step in the right dirrection for WotC.



If WotC is moving away from allowing me to read my D&D content on my laptop and print out anything I so desire, then this THE FRAKKIN WRONG DIRECTION.

There can be more than one kind of complaint, you know. 

This isn't about complaining about free stuff. 

This is about letting the community know that trying to wrest control out of DMs' hands is a disastrous decision.

If all the free stuff will be easily accessible from the WotC site, I have no complaints. Even if the actual content is poor, it's free, and so I have no issues. 

But try to force people to read your content on closed apps (where copy, save, print isn't available) and go to hell. I certainly won't stand for being forced to use my phone to read up on D&D content.

Thank you.


----------



## Hussar (May 2, 2015)

CapnZapp said:


> How do you get this onto your Windows PC?
> 
> Reading rpg material on my 5" phone screen? No thanks.




Funnily enough, I'm reading your comments on an iPhone right now. 

The magazine is very easily readable on an iPhone. The formatting is excellent. Single column, easy to read font. Good contrast. No problems. Heck, I had a harder time reading print Dragon articles sometimes. Whoever thought tiny print on a pea green background was a good idea should be shot. 

Thing is, no one is asking you to read this. It's there for someone like me who hasn't read a dead tree product in years. I couldn't give a crap about printing. If your player doesn't have a phone of his own, pass him yours. Good grief, how portable do you want?

Taking away from the DM?  Nothing at all is being taken from you. 

Sigh, yet another fantastic thing pissed all over by the same old relentless negativity. Give it a rest. Please.


----------



## Shasarak (May 2, 2015)

MartyW said:


> So, I read through the entire thing today and I'm not very impressed... Lot of advertorial content.
> 
> Full review here:
> http://ragingowlbear.blogspot.com/2015/05/dragon-issue-1-exactly-what-were-not.html





I laughed at your final grade and thought "well, at least they polished it up real nice!"

I hope we will get a bit more crunch to go with our advertisements next issue.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Just to clarify this one, they ask for:
> 
> Name
> Email
> ...




Nice.


----------



## Hussar (May 2, 2015)

Honestly,  I don't think Dragon is where you're going to see a lot of crunch.  Look at the Unearthed Arcana articles and whatnot we've already got.  It's more play testing and feedback and back and forth before you get anything remotely like a finalised product.  Although, that said, maybe we will see the finalised stuff in Dragon.  Go back and forth on, say, the Artificer, get the play testing and whatnot out of the way, polish it up and put it in Dragon.  

That might work.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2015)

MartyW said:


> So, I read through the entire thing today and I'm not very impressed... Lot of advertorial content.
> 
> Full review here:
> http://ragingowlbear.blogspot.com/2015/05/dragon-issue-1-exactly-what-were-not.html






> Aside from the magazine content, it has a "news feed" that links out to social media content. Some of it is interesting, but we already get this through Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, G+, etc... I guess it's nice to have a central feed for all that content, but isn't that just duplicating what social apps already do for us?



Somehow, I thought about Gleemax.


----------



## ehenning (May 2, 2015)

Very well done. But since I'm never satisfied, I now want back issues of Dragon magazine published in this format! Hehe


----------



## MartyW (May 2, 2015)

Magistus71 said:


> People have been asking for more digital content, and yes I know this is not quite what people asked for, but here is digital content support from WotC.  And so the haters, of course just give negative comments.  But give it time people this is a step in the right dirrection for WotC.




It's not digital content at all. It's all digital advertising. There isn't a single article that's useful for DM's or players *in the entire issue*. 

It's not about being a hater. It's about being handed a turd (a polished one, but still a turd). A free turd is still a turd. 

Given that it was their first issue, you would think they would want to come out swinging strong. Instead they came out with a piece of crap. It's not being a hater to tell the truth and say, "This is crap."

Full review here:
http://ragingowlbear.blogspot.com/2015/05/dragon-issue-1-exactly-what-were-not.html


----------



## UngainlyTitan (May 2, 2015)

Does it have links to all the new stuff that gets published in the Wotc site? 'Cause if it does it would be really useful rather than visiting the wizards site daily or wating until something get the crowd here stirred up.


----------



## MartyW (May 2, 2015)

Halivar said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Dragon Magazine circa 3.5 also being  a collection of advertisements?




I have several hundred paper issues that prove that statement inaccurate. 

While Dragon has always had advertisement to help pay for printing and distribution, it always had many, many articles useful for players and DMs. 

This new entity is nothing but advertising from front to back.


----------



## MartyW (May 2, 2015)

ardoughter said:


> Does it have links to all the new stuff that gets published in the Wotc site? 'Cause if it does it would be really useful rather than visiting the wizards site daily or wating until something get the crowd here stirred up.




The magazine itself had one article that linked to an article on the Wizards.com site. The app has a news feed that links to WotC Facebook and Tumblr posts, but I didn't see a link specifically to the Wizards.com site (but that does not mean it can't or won't).


----------



## Henry (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, not to be too much of a downer, but the first "issue" is tons of adverts and interviews but no RPG-useful content. However, it does leave me optimistic that future issues will contain some content, now that they have their vehicle created. If they are down a person with the Jury trial, once things get to normal for them maybe we'll see some change in format.

However, offerings like EN5ider and the new Spire e-mag have nothing to worry about for right now.


----------



## HobbitFan (May 2, 2015)

After reading Marty's review I am much less excited.  It sounds like I was expecting too much from this.  
If its little more than advertising, that's a massive missed opportunity.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 2, 2015)

HobbitFan said:


> After reading Marty's review I am much less excited.  It sounds like I was expecting too much from this.
> If its little more than advertising, that's a massive missed opportunity.




It is a good opportunity for WotC. The app is a marketing tool. It lets them reach people who do not frequent their website or places like ENworld. They can reach people anywhere anytime. It also lets them mine data from the people who are interested in D&D. Promotion of products and market research are good opportunities for a corporation. Less for content starved fans. 

Calling it Dragon was probably what let some people to think it was the old mag being brought back to life. Sure, it is early and maybe in a few months it will be gorged with original playtested content, but I'm pretty sure what we'll see are links to articles we already find on D&D's website. The rest will be ads and promotion. I wonder if it qualifies as native advertising?

It should be clear by now. We are not going to see the past level of content, and probably not more than what we are getting now (APs and random articles on website). WotC has moved away from the RPG business. "D&D isn't a RPG" to paraphrase Nathan Stewart. I think it will take some time for people to realize this. Get expectations down.


----------



## Zaran (May 2, 2015)

Ok, I've read through the entire mag.   I don't hate it. I don't love it either.  

Here are my thoughts.

 It's free and it's primary job is to point everyone to all the stuff that has the name Dungeons and Dragons on it.  I now know everything that I need to know about the Sword Coast game (which I'm going to buy), Neverwinter Online (which I can't stand), and the Temple of Elemental Evil board game (which I will not buy but am not opposed to playing).  Also, it has actual stuff on the tabletop game!  

It's secondary job seems to be to give us information on Forgotten Realms.  This is what I asked for.  I am not fond of it.  The fluff is ok but I can tell that it's free.  There is a great map that points out the location of each entry but no maps of the locations themselves.  But the biggest thing I see with the way the information is given to me is how it's going to be hell trying to find anything I'm looking for about a particular subject.  Hopefully, this isn't the ONLY source of setting material that we are going to get.  I'd gladly pay for something more GM friendly (and worth paying for).

Bi-monthly sucks.  It makes me feel like they don't have the manpower (which I know they don't) nor do they have a lot of content to give us.  Also, in two months are we going to see more advertisement for the same products?  They already say that we will see more info on the Sword Coast.  Yay... I've already bought into that.  That's kind of thing I guess.  It doesn't seem to be a product for me because I've already bought into the brand all I am going to.  This would have been an excellent opportunity to let us know what else was coming for the actual tabletop game but there is a complete lack of advertisement on that.    Maybe in two months we will have something more to talk about that subject.

Is it so terrible to actually want free content that is worth paying for?  Maybe Dungeon+ will have stuff like modules and maps that I can use as GM.  Would it have been so terrible to let us know if such a thing was coming?  

Which reminds me.  Am I the only one that is annoyed that we didn't hear about this until it's out?  Why not let us know what's coming ?  Is the whiplash from something being cancelled that bad that we can't get information on what to look forward to anymore?  There has to be a middle ground between "we have nothing to talk about" and "We cancelled that thing we told you about last year."


----------



## Coredump (May 2, 2015)

CapnZapp said:


> I certainly won't stand for being forced to use my phone to read up on D&D content.
> 
> Thank you.



Oddly enough, I have yet to hear of the WotC SWAT team breaking into people homes and forcing them to read content on their phones.  

Maybe this is meant as an *option* that people can utilize if they want to.....


----------



## fjw70 (May 2, 2015)

Coredump said:


> Oddly enough, I have yet to hear of the WotC SWAT team breaking into people homes . . .




Really? I have had to fight those buggers off two or three times.


----------



## darjr (May 2, 2015)

Uh... OK. It isn't Dragon in it's heyday, no. But it is kinda neat. For instance there is art for the trinkets that I can't find anywhere else. The article about elemental evil is very interesting and when it talks about the monsters also has the stats, which are also from the downloadable PDF. The travelloge is really cool. Spoilery, a bit, but as the DM of that mod it was very interesting and informative, I'm going to steal some of it for my game. And none of the tracking stuff was required, and it looks like there is a later opt out.

Not the height of Dragon, no, not close, but not terrible either.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2015)

CapnZapp said:


> I certainly won't stand for being forced to use my phone to read up on D&D content.
> 
> Thank you.




Forced?


----------



## seebs (May 2, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Forced?




I was under the impression that your options were:

1. Use this app on an android or iOS device.
2. Don't read the content.

That seems to match "forced to use the phone to read up on D&D content", in the sense of "if you wish to read this content, you must use the device". Seems weird to me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2015)

Zaran said:


> Which reminds me.  Am I the only one that is annoyed that we didn't hear about this until it's out?  Why not let us know what's coming ?  Is the whiplash from something being cancelled that bad that we can't get information on what to look forward to anymore?  There has to be a middle ground between "we have nothing to talk about" and "We cancelled that thing we told you about last year."




What would you have gained if you were told last month "An app for your phone is coming out for D&D"?  Nothing.  You wouldn't have gotten anything useful by receiving that information.  What would have happened would be that we would have had a month of endless speculation about what this app was going to be... and then once it was released, the caterwauling from everyone who didn't get what they spent an entire month speculating on would have been 20 times worse than the few people complaining right now that are kinda irritated with what the app is.

That's exactly why they don't say anything anymore.  Because people can't help taking any tiny shred of info WotC puts out and blow it completely out of proportion... and then when reality isn't even close to the fantasy in someone's head... they spend their time making endless threads over here complaining about it.

If you can't actually DO anything with information given to you, getting it early doesn't actually accomplish anything except get your hopes up.


----------



## Bacon Bits (May 2, 2015)

seebs said:


> I was under the impression that your options were:
> 
> 1. Use this app on an android or iOS device.
> 2. Don't read the content.
> ...




Or, you know, a tablet.


----------



## redrick (May 2, 2015)

seebs said:


> I was under the impression that your options were:
> 
> 1. Use this app on an android or iOS device.
> 2. Don't read the content.
> ...




Well, the good news here is that the content in question isn't something that most DMs or players are going to miss. The meaty content that Wizards is putting out is being released on their website. (Unearthed Arcana, Sage Advice, etc.) Folks might enjoy reading the content, but I don't think you will ever sit down at a table and have somebody say, "oh, you didn't read This Article from Dragon+?" At least not based on what we've seen from the first issue.

Now, personally, I hope Wizards finds a way to make this content available on desktops and their web content more accessible to mobile users. The last time I tried to read one of their web columns on my phone, whole portions of the text were cropped and the page could not be scrolled or zoomed out. (I just tested this was the latest Jeremy Crawford article and had the same problem.) For folks like me who do most of their reading during their commute, this makes it hard to read a lot of that (far more useful) content. Sure, I can print it out and bring it to my game, but it's not like I'm going to read it for the first time at the table.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2015)

seebs said:


> I was under the impression that your options were:
> 
> 1. Use this app on an android or iOS device.
> 2. Don't read the content.
> ...




So if it's in a magazine you're "forced to" buy a magazine, and if it's on the website, you're "forced to" use a computer, and if it's a YouTube video you're "forced to" use YouTube?

Sure, OK. Deliberately emotive language is deliberately emotive, but, sure, in this world content is often provided on different platforms, and this is not unusual, arduous, or problematic.


----------



## Jacqual (May 2, 2015)

halfling rogue said:


> apparently some folks are finding this in the iOS news stand app...I'm still investigating so in the meantime...I'm just going to put this here
> 
> View attachment 68157




Yes it is in the iOS newstand app as Dragon+ is a magazine subscription, there is a subscribe feature and it indicates that there is no cost to subscribe to Dragon+ at the finish to the subscription sequence.


----------



## darjr (May 2, 2015)

redrick said:


> Well, the good news here is that the content in question isn't something that most DMs or players are going to miss. The meaty content that Wizards is putting out is being released on their website. (Unearthed Arcana, Sage Advice, etc.) Folks might enjoy reading the content, but I don't think you will ever sit down at a table and have somebody say, "oh, you didn't read This Article from Dragon+?" At least not based on what we've seen from the first issue.
> .




I very much disagree. The travelogue article and the trinket article are the very kind of article I'd say that about.


----------



## redrick (May 2, 2015)

darjr said:


> I very much disagree. The travelogue article and the trinket article are the very kind of article I'd say that about.




The trinket article is nice. Though I believe those same trinkets are all available from the Wizards website. (You miss out on the artwork, which is too bad, because it's nice and evocative.)

My understanding of the travelogue article is that it summarizes information already contained in the Princes of the Apocalypse adventure, though I may have misunderstood. I am playing in that campaign as a player, so I skipped it because I saw lots of indications here that it was spoiler-rich.

I'm not trying to trash the publication. I'm not overly impressed, but I'm also not overly concerned that a free product doesn't knock my socks off. The iPhone 4 that I used to download it doesn't handle it very well (it claims to be optimized for iPhones 5 and 6), which is another downside, but I look forward to the Android release when I can read it on my actual smart phone, and I will certainly check out the upcoming issues.

Still, I wouldn't feel cheated if this were something that I didn't have access to. It's like a free cup of coffee, or free samples. Happy to have them. But not essential by any stretch, and mostly intended to get me to buy the featured products.


----------



## Hussar (May 3, 2015)

Then again that travelogue article was very interesting to me since I don't have Princes nor will I buy it. So it's something that I can yoink for my game.


----------



## SkidAce (May 3, 2015)

goldomark said:


> It is a good opportunity for WotC. The app is a marketing tool. It lets them reach people who do not frequent their website or places like ENworld. They can reach people anywhere anytime. It also lets them mine data from the people who are interested in D&D. Promotion of products and market research are good opportunities for a corporation. Less for content starved fans.
> 
> Calling it Dragon was probably what let some people to think it was the old mag being brought back to life. Sure, it is early and maybe in a few months it will be gorged with original playtested content, but I'm pretty sure what we'll see are links to articles we already find on D&D's website. The rest will be ads and promotion. I wonder if it qualifies as native advertising?
> 
> It should be clear by now. We are not going to see the past level of content, and probably not more than what we are getting now (APs and random articles on website). WotC has moved away from the RPG business. "D&D isn't a RPG" to paraphrase Nathan Stewart. I think it will take some time for people to realize this. Get expectations down.




I was with you until the last paragraph.


----------



## seebs (May 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> So if it's in a magazine you're "forced to" buy a magazine, and if it's on the website, you're "forced to" use a computer, and if it's a YouTube video you're "forced to" use YouTube?




There is a world of difference between "forced to [verb]" and "forced to [verb] in order to [other-verb]".



> Sure, OK. Deliberately emotive language is deliberately emotive, but, sure, in this world content is often provided on different platforms, and this is not unusual, arduous, or problematic.




The language doesn't seem particularly "deliberately emotive" to me. It's true that content is often provided on different platforms, but every other example you gave (website, youtube, magazine) is *significantly* more broadly accessible. I can view YouTube content on at least three or four major computer platforms, on any of three or four tablet/phone operating systems, and I think on some game consoles. Web site? Same deal, only moreso. Magazine? I don't need a specific gizmo to read it at all. iOS/Android app? That rules out all the computers, Windows Phones, or anything else.

I don't know *anyone* who couldn't read stuff that was done with a web site, youtube video, or magazine format. I know a fair number of people who can't read stuff that requires an iOS or Android app without spending a lot of additional money on hardware.

Similarly, with the website, I'd have a really broad range of choices about how to view the content. With the app, I have a much, much, narrower range, and most of them aren't the choices I'd make.

For me, anyway, the net effect is that I likely won't end up reading the new Dragon, even though I used to subscribe back when it was a paper magazine.


----------



## guachi (May 3, 2015)

We already have the web and pdfs, both of which are platform agnostic methods of delivering information. Instead, WotC intentionally made their ad-filled free content only available on one type of operating system and limited to a subset of device types.

I find this rush by many companies for a mobile presence odd as I rarely find a mobile site I like better than a non-mobile version. Sorry, WotC, I give this effort a 'D'.


----------



## Mistwell (May 3, 2015)

What is with the blindspot people have for seeing PC/Mac in the announcement? 
And even if they had not said that, guys, you can view Android apps on a PC/Mac with a free tool.


----------



## guachi (May 3, 2015)

It's only available as an iOS app currently, correct? So I can't use it.  WotC wants me to download some free tool from somewhere to download some app so I can read something that you could have just posted on a website.

If a PC version comes along that I like, I'll consider giving them something higher than a 'D'. And even if they make an Android app for my Android phone I'd still give it a 'D'. I use my phone all the time but aside from texting and the GPS, I use an app about once a week.

WotC wants to push the D&D "brand" it's incumbent upon them to make it easy/pleasant for me to use.


----------



## Hussar (May 3, 2015)

There's a reason the android app takes longer. There's only one OS for iPhones and barring some old iPhones any app will work on all of them. 

Android apps are a lot more complicated. This isn't something Wotc can do anything about. It's pretty typical that apps hit iPhone before Android. That's just the nature of the beast. 

Good grief. How about showing just the slightest bit of patience?  You bought an Android phone knowing that apps appear more slowly. Why bitch about things you already know?


----------



## Zaran (May 3, 2015)

guachi said:


> It's only available as an iOS app currently, correct? So I can't use it.  WotC wants me to download some free tool from somewhere to download some app so I can read something that you could have just posted on a website.
> 
> If a PC version comes along that I like, I'll consider giving them something higher than a 'D'. And even if they make an Android app for my Android phone I'd still give it a 'D'. I use my phone all the time but aside from texting and the GPS, I use an app about once a week.
> 
> WotC wants to push the D&D "brand" it's incumbent upon them to make it easy/pleasant for me to use.




You need to relax.  The Android app is coming.


----------



## Bacon Bits (May 4, 2015)

Zaran said:


> You need to relax.  The Android app is coming.




He has a point.

If you're going to release content on the web, do you design an app which can only be used by a small percentage of people, or by literally everybody on the web?

Why build an app?  Why not make it content that's simply available on the web, which is automatically available to any device with a web browser?  You don't need to deal with the iOS App Store or the Google Play store.  You're putting your content into a silo when it's actually more difficult for you to do that --- remember, you've got a website already that displays content on the topic the app covers.

All you're doing is targeting people who are on iOS or Android, fire up their App store, and search for D&D.  Because apparently people do that instead of searching the web now?  You can't tell me you can't create rich web applications that work on mobile and desktop.  That's just not accurate.  It's not like it's video content, either.  In the meantime, you're simultaneously excluding anybody who doesn't own an iOS device, and then excluding anybody who doesn't own an iOS or Android device.  Is that a goal?  Why?  How does that help promote your products?

So... what's the point?  Why is it an app?  Is it about stopping us from saving the content?  Offhand, that's the only advantage I can think of other than advertising from being in the App stores.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

By putting it in an app you control formatting. Trying to read websites on a phone can be quite difficult. By making it an app you control the layout much better which improves the reading experience. 

This is why virtually every online magazine has an app. Whether it's huffington post or the NYT. 

I wouldn't even bother trying to read the Wotc site on my iPhone. It's not formatted right. But now I can read Dragon while I'm ... Errrr.... Thinking.


----------



## Bacon Bits (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> By putting it in an app you control formatting. Trying to read websites on a phone can be quite difficult. By making it an app you control the layout much better which improves the reading experience.
> 
> This is why virtually every online magazine has an app. Whether it's huffington post or the NYT.




But those Apps basically just present pre-existing web content in a slightly different fashion, and they exist primarily because mobile web browsers are  and presenting content appropriately is a pain in the ass because there's no standard resolution, not because HTML itself can't do what they want.  Indeed, they're often just applets with browser controls; glorified RSS or Atom readers.  They're apps that make delivering content easier, but they don't restrict you to app-only content.

Unless I'm misunderstanding something, the Dragon+ content _isn't_ available on the rest of the website, and the App _can't_ access generic content from the site.  Huh?  Why would you do that?  Why force your customers to browse on two devices to access your content?


----------



## Ranes (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> By putting it in an app you control formatting. Trying to read websites on a phone can be quite difficult. By making it an app you control the layout much better which improves the reading experience.




If you build an app for iOS there's a limited number of resolutions to consider but you still have to accommodate (or limit) landscape and portrait layouts, not to mention four or five different resolutions. Add in the much larger range of possible specifications on Android devices and there's a whole catalogue of layouts your app has to to support. The solution is responsive design. It's not always easy but it's do-able and the result is then as accessible to laptop and desktop users with web browsers, as it is to their fondleslab-wielding counterparts. Everybody wins.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-app. You can design experiences _just_ for multi-touch or an accelerometer. But very often what appears in apps could also live in a web page and, when that's the case, I think the better approach is often responsive web design.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

But Ranes and Bacon Bits, none of those reasons make the decision to put it in an app a particularly bad one.  There might be better options, maybe, I don't know.  But, there may be a number of reasons they went this direction.  That doesn't make this a bad idea.  The content in the app isn't available on the website.  That's true.  Granted, there isn't a heck of a lot of content here anyway, but, it is specific to the app.  Great.  This is a magazine.  It would be like bitching about how all of print Dragon wasn't available online because it was tied up in a magazine.  What's the difference?


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

By the way, the content is actually viewable on the web, but you have to use the "email to friend" function to be able to bring it up on a browser. Note also that they disable common browser functions like cut & paste and print. That's right... you can't print any articles. Oh, and there is no navigation to the rest of the issue - just the article you emailed (and there is no scroll bar so you need to use a scroll wheel or touch screen).

For instance, here are links to two of the articles that had [some] non-advertisiing content:

Know Your Enemy - http://app.genwi.com/5.0/article/45675/104086/99196101

Profile: Goliaths - http://app.genwi.com/5.0/article/45675/104086/99279646

The thing is, they could have totally done this through the website and made it cross-platform compatible. The only reason for an app is to enable micro-transactions (through Apple iTunes or Google Play) in the future.

If you haven't already, check out my full review of the entire issue here:
http://ragingowlbear.blogspot.com/2015/05/dragon-issue-1-exactly-what-were-not.html


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> What is with the blindspot people have for seeing PC/Mac in the announcement?




http://dnd.wizards.com/articles/news/dragonplus

Where is the PC/Mac announcement? I've read the linked article above several times and it only calls out iOS and Android. Can you post the other link?



Mistwell said:


> And even if they had not said that, guys, you can view Android apps on a PC/Mac with a free tool.




Not everyone know that. As a matter of fact, I'd hazard a guess that fewer than 1% of the public reading the above link knows you can run Andriod or iOS apps on anything other than the intended devices.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> /snip
> 
> The thing is, they could have totally done this through the website and made it cross-platform compatible. The only reason for an app is to enable micro-transactions (through Apple iTunes or Google Play) in the future.
> 
> l[/URL]




Which is probably the biggest reason why this is an app and not a web article.  They want to create a new revenue stream.  So, why not go this way?  Doesn't seem terribly unreasonable.  Dragon has, for a very long time, been an in-house advertising vehicle for D&D, articles were often published to coincide with newly released splat books.  Or, at most, shortly after splatbook release.  This is nothing different.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Which is probably the biggest reason why this is an app and not a web article.  They want to create a new revenue stream.  So, why not go this way?




Agreed. And I don't really have a problem with WotC seeking out new streams of revenue. I just wish the content didn't suck.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> By the way, the content is actually viewable on the web, but you have to use the "email to friend" function to be able to bring it up on a browser. Note also that they disable common browser functions like cut & paste and print. That's right... you can't print any articles. Oh, and there is no navigation to the rest of the issue - just the article you emailed (and there is no scroll bar so you need to use a scroll wheel or touch screen).
> 
> For instance, here are links to two of the articles that had [some] non-advertisiing content:
> 
> ...




Oh, by the way, the article, at least on my Mac using Safari (IE has this as well, Chrome is a bit more complicated), has a Reader view.  Meaning you can print it with no problem, straight from your browser.

So, if you want to print the articles, email it to yourself, open it in a browser, switch to Reader View, and you can print it directly from your browser.

Essentially, you can't print the art.  Fair enough.

/edit

Oops, just checked.  Yup, you can print the art that isn't just the clickable sidebars for buying other goodies.  So the goliath article, complete with art, can be printed by just emailing it to yourself, and then clicking Reader View.

BTW, this took me all of ten seconds to figure out.  Sheesh.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Oh, by the way, the article, at least on my Mac, has a Reader view.





I think that's a Safari-only thing (so no-go for Windows), although I haven't used Firefox in a while. I mostly stick with Chrome.

Not everyone has a Mac (very few, actually). So, it's not a "10 second" thing to figure out.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> I think that's a Safari-only thing (so no-go for Windows), although I haven't used Firefox in a while. I mostly stick with Chrome.
> 
> Not everyone has a Mac (Very few, actually). So, it's not a "10 second" thing to figure out.




Chrome does support reader view.  Quick google search brought it up - you need to add it to Chrome though.  IE does it naturally and I'm not sure about Firefox.  Let's check:

Apparently it's an add on in Firefox.

Again, ten seconds of Google is your friend.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Chrome does support reader view.  Quick google search brought it up - you need to add it to Chrome though.  IE does it naturally and I'm not sure about Firefox.  Let's check:
> 
> Apparently it's an add on in Firefox.
> 
> Again, ten seconds of Google is your friend.




So, in other words, I'd have to know before hand that a "reader view" exists in other browsers. Search for, download and enable the extension.

That's more than 10 seconds.

And you can save the sarcasm instead of being a prig.


----------



## darjr (May 4, 2015)

Bacon Bits said:


> He has a point.




I'm not so sure he does. I want mine delivered upon embossed gold ingots. I don't think for a second that WotC is incumbent to deliver it in said format.


----------



## Mistwell (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> http://dnd.wizards.com/articles/news/dragonplus
> 
> Where is the PC/Mac announcement? I've read the linked article above several times and it only calls out iOS and Android. Can you post the other link?




First page, first post, from Morrus.  Where it starts, "Dungeon+?"



> Not everyone know that.




This is the fourth time I've posted it to this thread.  There is no excuse for people in this thread to not know it by now.

Seriously, the level of entitlement in this thread from some is astounding.  It's FREE.  You didn't expect it to begin with.  And you're demanding it be delivered in the format you prefer? It's free, and dropped from out of the sky.  Nobody is forcing you to do anything with it.  Nothing about it is required in any way.  They have explained how it will come in different formats in the future, but if that's not good enough for someone then everyone is free to ignore it and live their lives just like they were before this dropped out of the sky.


----------



## Umbran (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> And you can save the sarcasm instead of being a prig.





*Moderator Hint: * You don't get people to stop being sarcastic by calling them names.  What you've just done is made it *less* likely the two of you can have a useful discussion.

So, how about this - no more sarcasm (which is really fundamentally failed communication anyway) *and* no more name calling from anyone in the thread!  

Clear enough?  If not, please take it to e-mail or PM with one of the mods, please.  

Carry on!


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Mistwell said:


> First page, first post, from Morrus.  Where it starts, "Dungeon+?"
> This is the fourth time I've posted it to this thread.  There is no excuse for people in this thread to not know it by now.




No offense, but that doesn't say * at all* that the magazine interface will be browseable on a Mac/PC... Yes, you can "email to friend" every article to yourself to view on the web and technically that counts as "Mac/PC" content, but I see *no official announcement* anywhere in that text that the magazine will be browse-able outside of the app... or they would have specifically noted that on the wizards.com website.

You are jumping to a conclusion that is not supported by the quote.



Mistwell said:


> You didn't expect it to begin with. And you're demanding it be delivered in the format you prefer?




I made no such demand. Go back and re-read all of my messages. I never said I demanded that it be in a certain format. I merely supported the assertion of others that it will not be available outside of the app.


----------



## Mistwell (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> ...that doesn't say * at all* that the magazine interface will be browseable on a Mac/PC...




"we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, along with pc/console/mac/mobile content."

If you interpret that different than I do, you're free to do so.  I truly don't care.

But it remains true that they are about to release this as an android app, and android apps can be used on a PC or Mac easily for free, and regardless of however many other people know this YOU now know this so YOU have nothing to worry about if you are concerned about your own ability to view this on a PC or Mac.

Me, I will be viewing it on my android devices, or iPad.  Because it's convenient, and the way the world has moved.


----------



## ehenning (May 4, 2015)

darjr said:


> I'm not so sure he does. I want mine delivered upon embossed gold ingots. I don't think for a second that WotC is incumbent to deliver it in said format.




My thought, exactly! I have always insisted that any content provided be made a available on onion-skin-thin pure illithium sheets!! It makes reading so much easier and they last forever!

As for delivery methods, I would be willing to pay 5x the current cost for delivery by express Copper Dragon, of course.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2015)

SkidAce said:


> I was with you until the last paragraph.




Out of curiousity, how long of APs and random articles on WotC's website would need to happen before you are with me on the last paragraph?


----------



## redrick (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> Oh, by the way, the article, at least on my Mac using Safari (IE has this as well, Chrome is a bit more complicated), has a Reader view.  Meaning you can print it with no problem, straight from your browser.
> 
> So, if you want to print the articles, email it to yourself, open it in a browser, switch to Reader View, and you can print it directly from your browser.
> 
> ...




I use Chrome on the Mac and tried this out. It works. I did a quick add-on search for a "reader view add-on" and the first one that came up was "Clearly" from Evernote. I already use Evernote for most of my game prep (great for syncing notes typed from a mobile phone on the subway), so I'm cool with that option. Once the add-on is installed, you can use the e-mailed link, activate the reader mode, and print what appears to be a clean, usable document. (I just used print preview, because I didn't want to waste the ink.)

So that's a cool hack.

That being said, it is a hack and not really something the app was set up for. (In fact, the app might be set up specifically to discourage that functionality.) I could probably perform a similar hack to read content from the Wizards website on my phone. (As I mentioned upthread, without some sort of hack, that content is not fully accessible from my phone, which is a bummer, because that's where I'd be most likely to read it.)


----------



## Coredump (May 4, 2015)

No, you *can't* do the same on a web site.

They didn't want to put information onto a website, they already *have* information on various websites.

What they wanted was a magazine, which is sent to folks automatically on a subscription basis.   Its like complaining that they used to mail Dragon to you, instead of letting you go to the newstand or library to read it.  With the App, you can 'buy' a subscription, and then each issue is sent directly to you without having to go to the website, without having to ask for it, without having to go get it.  It just 'magically' shows up on your device.

You *can't* do that with web content. The closest you could come would be via email, but then you can't do anything with the presentation.
You could email a link to the web articles..... but again, easy to be ignored, then it gets buried in other email.... old tech is old.

This way they can create the 'magazine', send the magazine directly to you, and it is stored on your 'Newstand' for when you want to read it.  It gives them an entirely different method to provide content to their customers, instead of just more of the same.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> /snip
> 
> I made no such demand. Go back and re-read all of my messages. I never said I demanded that it be in a certain format. I merely supported the assertion of others that it will not be available outside of the app.




But that assertion is demonstrably false. You CAN view material outside of the app. You CAN print it. It's not convenient to do so. But certainly not impossible. 

And the announcement says that it WILL be available in different formats in the future. True it isn't right now but they do flat out state that they are working to make it more broadly available. So your use of "will" here is completely unfounded. 



			
				Wotc announcement said:
			
		

> Free on iOS (and soon on Android) devices,




How much evidence do you need to show that you are mistaken?  Will you keep saying this until they release different versions?


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> But that assertion is demonstrably false. You CAN view material outside of the app. You CAN print it. It's not convenient to do so. But certainly not impossible.




Please show me where on the web I can browse to the table of contents for the issue and then browse the magazine. If you are unable to supply a URL that allows a user to browse the entire magazine, you are demonstrably wrong.

I'm not necessarily asking for this. I honestly don't care that much. I think an app is an ok delivery method for my needs (as long as I am able to read while "offline"). But I'm calling "BS" on those who are insisting you can browse the magazine without the app.

You can't. And the page announcing Dragon+ specifically calls out iOS and Android but say nothing about browsing the magazines issues via the web.

So any assertion that this will be possible in the future *​is based purely in fantasy and not in reality. *It says iOS and Android *ONLY*. You are the one ignoring the obvious evidence.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> And the page announcing Dragon+ specifically calls out iOS and Android but say nothing about browsing the magazines issues via the web.
> 
> So any assertion that this will be possible in the future *​is based purely in fantasy and not in reality. *It says iOS and Android *ONLY*. You are the one ignoring the obvious evidence.




It says so in the article up above. PC, Mac, and console.


----------



## SkidAce (May 4, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Out of curiousity, how long of APs and random articles on WotC's website would need to happen before you are with me on the last paragraph?




It was the "Wizards is out of the RPG business" that drew my response.

As for the question above, when you stick "random" in there it shows that you think they have no plan, to answer; 

Right now I feel the info is too sparse for me.  I would like weekly articles personally, with a little bit more crunch than they have now.

However, the only way I would "be with you" on the out of RPGs idea, would be if they stopped nearly completely.  

Just an opinion.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> It says so in the article up above. PC, Mac, and console.




But the quote is this:
"but we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, along with pc/console/mac/mobile content."

If you take the text literally, it says there will be pc/console/mac/mobile content in the app (which technically it does have because it links out to Facebook/Twitter/Tumbler/Wizards.com, etc)... but it specifically does *not* say that a user will be able to browse an issue of the magazine via a web browser.

You guys are reading way more into the quote than actually exists.

The Wizards.com press release reads this:
"Free on iOS (and soon on Android) devices, you’ll be able to stay up to date on the latest Dungeons & Dragons news and stories no matter where you go."

In marketing, word choice is *extraordinarily important*. These kinds of items get vetted and approved on multiple levels of an organization. Which means, what you read is what you get. Nothing more. 

If they were really intending for users to browse the magazine via the web, the initial press release would have mentioned the web. It doesn't say that at all.

Think about how carefully WotC is wording their announcements these days. If they had intended a web interface for the magazine, *it would have been noted in the press release.
*


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> But the quote is this:
> "but we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, along with pc/console/mac/mobile content."
> 
> If you take the text literally, it says there will be pc/console/mac/mobile content in the app (which technically it does have because it links out to Facebook/Twitter/Tumbler/Wizards.com, etc)... but it specifically does *not* say that a user will be able to browse an issue of the magazine via a web browser.
> ...




I come away with the exact opposite impression to you. I guess we'll find out for sure in due course when it either happens or it doesn't.


----------



## Riley (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> But the quote is this:
> "but we want Dragon+ to have DM and Player content, along with pc/console/mac/mobile content."





I think, given the context, that "pc/console/mac/mobile content" refers to a third type of content, in addition to the other two types, "DM and Player content".

That is to say, Dragon+ will include materials related to their PC, console, Mac, and Mobile games.

I find it much less likely that they instead intend to make Dragon+ readable on a console.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I come away with the exact opposite impression to you. I guess we'll find out for sure in due course when it either happens or it doesn't.




You may need to polish up on your American English, Russ.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> You may need to polish up on your American English, Russ.




That's rather insulting, Marty. You're saying I cannot understand the quotes I posted, unlike you, who can?


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> That's rather insulting, Marty. You're saying I cannot understand the quotes I posted, unlike you, who can?




No, it was totally a joke, man. Meant only to be a jest about American/British differences. Not an insult. Hence, the smiley.

It was not intended in any sense to be insulting, so I apologize if it was taken in that vein. Just a joke.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Side tangent: There seems to be an odd forum bug where it says that this thread has 12 pages, but then if you come in through a different link, it says 25 pages. 

I'm not certain how to consistently reproduce the bug, but you might want to keep an eye on it.

*[Update]:*
This link seems to results in only 13 pages of comments in the navigation:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?2573-Dragon-An-Official-D-D-iOS-App&page=13#comments

This link results in 25 pages:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-D-amp-D-iOS-App/page25&p=6608321#post6608321


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2015)

SkidAce said:


> It was the "Wizards is out of the RPG business" that drew my response.
> 
> As for the question above, when you stick "random" in there it shows that you think they have no plan, to answer;
> 
> ...




The random part is about the subject of the articles. The first one I believe was the Eberron one with the races and artificer. I would of thought they would have followed with Athas (Muls, Thri-Kreens, Defilers etc), then Krynn (Kenders, etc), but we got mass combat rules and future tech. Nothing wrong with those, but there is no unifying theme. It seems random.

Out of the RPG business might be excessive, but the RPG part sure seems like it took the back seat to the brand and how it can be merchandised. So far, what has been announced for this year? Novels and a video game. Nothing wrong with those, but if it is only the RPG that interest you, you might be a bit disappointed.


----------



## Sonny (May 4, 2015)

Riley said:


> I think, given the context, that "pc/console/mac/mobile content" refers to a third type of content, in addition to the other two types, "DM and Player content".
> 
> That is to say, Dragon+ will include materials related to their PC, console, Mac, and Mobile games.
> 
> I find it much less likely that they instead intend to make Dragon+ readable on a console.




That's pretty much what I read. It says nothing about the magazine itself being on pc/console/mac. Just that it will covering pc/console/mac content. 

Unless Wizards is planning on tattooing magazine articles on players and DMs, pc/console/mac/mobile content simply means they'll cover D&D content for those platforms. Just like the Sword Coast Legends article in Dragon+.

Of course, it's also possible the wording is just poor and Dragon+ will be available on all platforms.


----------



## Jeff Carlsen (May 4, 2015)

I agree that the quote refers to the content of the magazine and not the platforms it will appear on. That said, given a long enough time line, I'm sure we'll see the content available broadly.


----------



## Koren n'Rhys (May 4, 2015)

Riley said:


> I think, given the context, that "pc/console/mac/mobile content" refers to a third type of content, in addition to the other two types, "DM and Player content".
> 
> That is to say, Dragon+ will include materials related to their PC, console, Mac, and Mobile games.
> 
> I find it much less likely that they instead intend to make Dragon+ readable on a console.



Not that I have a horse in this race by any means, but this is how I'd parse out that sentence as well.  They indicate the APP is free on iOS and Android, and the CONTENT includes "DM and Player content", as well as "pc/console/mac/mobile content"

And I intend to patiently wait for the Android version so I can enjoy what they're sharing for free.  I do hope they broaden the scope of the app a bit, based on what I've read so far.  I don't go to the Wizards site every day, and it would be neat if they use the app to push out notifications that there is a new Sage Advice, or whatever up on the site. I have no problem clicking a link from there and being taken to the site itself to read it. Though maybe the FB, Twitter, etc. functions will do that for me.  A one-stop source for info from WotC will be cool.


----------



## Hussar (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> You may need to polish up on your American English, Russ.




But, again, YOU CAN USE ANDROID APPS ON WINDOWS.  Good grief, it's been repeated at least four times in this thread.

Look, if someone heard about these Dragon+ apps, and didn't have a smart phone (presuming the Android App has been released - if that turns out to be vapourware, then fair enough, criticise all you like) and wanted to see them, what would they do?  Would they immediately throw up their hands and say, "Well, crap, I don't have an iPhone or an Android, so, I guess I'm SOL"?  Or would they do a TEN SECOND google search and find the answer?

I had no idea about the reader thing.  Honest I didn't.  I happened to see it when I clicked your links.  But, if I was using Chrome, meaning that I'm at least somewhat Internet savvy, wouldn't you immediately do a google search for "How do I read Dragon+ articles on a desktop machine"?  Or, "How do I read an app on Windows"?  Which will bring you to this thread and the answer.  

It's not like it's that hard.


----------



## lkj (May 4, 2015)

This tweet and reply seems relevant to this conversation:

https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/593899258538897408

It sounds to me like they haven't decided how much of it to make available outside iOS and android.

But, to be honest, this doesn't surprise me. They've gone 'app' for their magazines, and it seems like a very good delivery mechanism. I'm guessing if there is enough demand, they'll publish the articles on the website (though I suppose they'll need to find a way to include the ads and whatnot).

AD


----------



## CapnZapp (May 4, 2015)

seebs said:


> I was under the impression that your options were:
> 
> 1. Use this app on an android or iOS device.
> 2. Don't read the content.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kramodlog (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> But, again, YOU CAN USE ANDROID APPS ON WINDOWS.  Good grief, it's been repeated at least four times in this thread.
> 
> Look, if someone heard about these Dragon+ apps, and didn't have a smart phone (presuming the Android App has been released - if that turns out to be vapourware, then fair enough, criticise all you like) and wanted to see them, what would they do?  Would they immediately throw up their hands and say, "Well, crap, I don't have an iPhone or an Android, so, I guess I'm SOL"?  Or would they do a TEN SECOND google search and find the answer?
> 
> ...




You'd be surprised how much people do not put effort into things, just give up instead of thinking outside the box or doing more research.


----------



## Sonny (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> But, again, YOU CAN USE ANDROID APPS ON WINDOWS.  Good grief, it's been repeated at least four times in this thread.
> 
> Look, if someone heard about these Dragon+ apps, and didn't have a smart phone (presuming the Android App has been released - if that turns out to be vapourware, then fair enough, criticise all you like) and wanted to see them, what would they do?  Would they immediately throw up their hands and say, "Well, crap, I don't have an iPhone or an Android, so, I guess I'm SOL"?  Or would they do a TEN SECOND google search and find the answer?
> 
> ...




The problem being that performance on Android emulators can be odd. Even Bluestacks has apps where it will completely crash on or where performance is just poor. And while Windows 10 will be able to run iOS and Android apps, they will have to be updated by the developers themselves to allow them to do so. 

These aren't huge issues, but for those who don't have a decent smart phone, there should be a native option available to them.


----------



## Sonny (May 4, 2015)

lkj said:


> This tweet and reply seems relevant to this conversation:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/593899258538897408
> 
> ...




This is good news. Especially since tablet sales have slowed down and they aren't the PC killers everyone expected them to be. Personally though, I like reading Magazines and books on my iPad and iPhone.


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2015)

Hussar said:


> But, again, YOU CAN USE ANDROID APPS ON WINDOWS.  Good grief, it's been repeated at least four times in this thread.
> ....
> It's not like it's that hard.




Don't move the goal posts of the debate just because you were mistaken.

One poster said essentially, "Hey, why only Andriod and iOS and not the web?" and you guys have repeatedly used "It will be on the web!  See? It says so right here!" 

But you are not correct based on the tweet posted (https://twitter.com/Wizards_DnD/status/593899258538897408).

Whether you can run an Android app on Windows or a iOS app on a Mac through some emulator is not relevant to the point being debated, because the original poster was asking "Why isn't it available on the web?" 

It isn't and won't be unless Wizards changes their minds based on user feedback.


----------



## lkj (May 4, 2015)

MartyW said:


> Don't move the goal posts of the debate just because you were mistaken.
> 
> One poster said essentially, "Hey, why only Andriod and iOS and not the web?" and you guys have repeatedly used "It will be on the web!  See? It says so right here!"
> 
> ...




I'm not interested in getting involved in the debate. But it should be said that it doesn't appear (to me) that they are saying they've decided not to do it and have to be convinced otherwise. Rather they are considering ways to do it and haven't settled on their final plan in that regard. (So could be 'all', 'none', or 'some')

AD


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2015)

Wow, this thread has really turned into great example of pedanticism.  Where's my popcorn?  It might be more interesting to count kernels.


----------



## Ranes (May 4, 2015)

Agamon said:


> Wow, this thread has really turned into great example of pedanticism.  Where's my popcorn?  It might be more interesting to count kernels.




It's 'pedantry'.


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2015)

Well, it's both, but we'd have to be pedants to argue that.


----------



## Hussar (May 5, 2015)

MartyW said:


> Don't move the goal posts of the debate just because you were mistaken.
> 
> One poster said essentially, "Hey, why only Andriod and iOS and not the web?" and you guys have repeatedly used "It will be on the web!  See? It says so right here!"
> 
> ...




Nope.  No one has said it will be on the web.  What has been said is that you can read the articles on your desktop if you like.

It most likely won't be on the web.  

 [MENTION=81764]Captn[/MENTION]Zapp is the one who said he was "forced" to use a smart phone.  That's not true since you can read apps on a desktop.  

You're the one who insisted (and even blogged) that you can't print the articles.  That's not true.  They can be printed.

All of this is easily available.  We're talking very simple steps to take.  Sorry if I can't muster up any sympathy for someone who cannot take a few moments to google a solution, or, despite repeated posts in this thread, just asking how to do it instead of trying to tell everyone it can't be done.


----------



## Shasarak (May 5, 2015)

To me, if the choice is to release the Apple app early and then the Android one later, or to wait for both to be ready before releasing anything then I choose for the Apple app to be released now.

But I have learned that I can use Chrome to run Android apps from this thread so thank you for that.


----------



## Patrick McGill (May 6, 2015)

Looks like it is out on Android now as well.

Edit:

After downloading it and checking it out on my android phone, I gotta say it looks really nice. It's aesthetically pleasing, and pretty intuitive with the swiping or holding down to switch to another article quickly. There's also more in that issue that I thought there would be, fluff though it is. Meaty enough to entertain for a bit. Between this and the Unearthed Arcana articles on the main site, I really can't say WotC is being stingy with content.


----------



## darjr (May 6, 2015)

Ha! The editorial itself says it'll be available on computers as well as phones and tablets.


----------



## darjr (May 6, 2015)

There is also a reader survey that is also a contest for a $50 gift cert.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2015)

As Patrick mentioned above, it's now available on Android. I've updated the above article.


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2015)

I like it.  I admit, the Elemental Evil article is a tad spoilerific, but I'm not sure how else you talk about it without saying pretty much nothing at all.


----------



## Magistus71 (May 6, 2015)

According to the Article on the WotC's site it looks like the android version is now available. I have it installing now.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2015)

Magistus71 said:


> According to the Article on the WotC's site it looks like the android version is now available. I have it installing now.




I think we said that!


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I think we said that!




But...did you know there's an Android version now?

Scoop!


----------



## aramis erak (May 6, 2015)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Not seein' it in Andriod.
> 
> Sounds an _awful lot_ like a Dragon mag reboot as an app.
> 
> ...could be a lot of variation on how awesome/cruddy that is, but I am tenatively excited....




To find it I had to do the following:

1) search play store for Wizards of the Coast
2) select the Magic 2015 app
3) look in the "More by Wizards of the Coast LLC" section for the Dragon+ app.


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2015)

aramis erak said:


> To find it I had to do the following:
> 
> 1) search play store for Wizards of the Coast
> 2) select the Magic 2015 app
> 3) look in the "More by Wizards of the Coast LLC" section for the Dragon+ app.




You can install it through Chrome from here, too.  That was how I did it.


----------



## JeffB (May 7, 2015)

It's a little buggy for me when I try and open the maps, for example. It blanks out and locks up sometimes. And not being able to turn to landscape drives me nuts.

That said, For free, I cannot complain, but realisticslly this is pretty weak as a substitute for DDI or print Dragon. This is a  marketing app. There is no "plus" about it all.


----------



## S_Dalsgaard (May 15, 2015)

While the content may not be to everyone's liking, it seems that the app has been downloaded by a lot of people, according to The Escapist.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...agon-Surpasses-People-Magazine-and-Maxim-Apps


----------



## darjr (May 15, 2015)

Nice! Though the android was an app? Doesn't the android store show numbers?


----------



## S_Dalsgaard (May 15, 2015)

Google Play says that the app has been downloaded 5-10,000 times.


----------



## Morrus (May 15, 2015)

darjr said:


> Nice! Though the android was an app? Doesn't the android store show numbers?




It's on odd comparison to make, as people don't repeatedly download newstand apps.  A new newstand type app will typically get more downloads in its first month than an older app does.


----------



## darjr (May 15, 2015)

Sure, except for the first issue, I'd think app downloads would match well to the first issue download.


----------



## Zaran (May 15, 2015)

I'm hoping the App works more like a Wiki where I can search for a subject without knowing which month it showed up in.


----------



## Bacon Bits (May 16, 2015)

Zaran said:


> I'm hoping the App works more like a Wiki where I can search for a subject without knowing which month it showed up in.




I wish their website worked more like a website, as well.


----------



## Zaran (May 18, 2015)

So far it doesn't work like a wiki.  In fact the search function of the app doesn't work at all whether it's inside the magazine or just trying to find a keyword on the news feed.


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2015)

A wiki?  As in software which allows multiple people to edit it and which hyperlinks words via markup to article titles?


----------

